# vMOD Gallery: if its mod'd...it belongs here



## Jrice00

Sounds awesome.. let's see it, OCN!


----------



## CL3P20

I'll get things started off on the right foot..









*Nvidia mods*


















































































































































































ATI mods


----------



## Jrice00

Nice work, CL3P2O


----------



## PizzaMan

Sounds like fun.

My first solder job









Second card. Starting playing with switch's and bridging VRs to get the desired resistance.









Then, I went cap crazy.

















Getting a little cleaner and relaxed with the capping.

















Here's my latest mod. The red and blue gives it a Super Man look. This card has some high exspectations from me, as I slowly trouble shot my home brew DICE pot.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cool pictures








i cant wait till my gpu is modded by the master








you'll see some pics from him soon enough i guess.....xD

subbed btw


----------



## tha d0ctor

cl3p20, you made this post just to show off







time to bust out my soldering iron and see what my 8800gs is made out of

pizza man that card used to be slingle slot, hope thats not gonna mess up with your sli benching ambitions


----------



## theo.gr

This is my 5770...I did this yesterday so i dont know if any results yet!

These are my 4850s... managed 830/1200 on air!
My first hard mod really with crappy fat soldering iron!!!
[img=http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7808/dsc01804p.th.jpg]
[img=http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9530/dsc01801df.th.jpg]
[img=http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/1566/dsc01802y.th.jpg]
[img=http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2843/dsc01803kj.th.jpg]


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


c*l3p20, you made this post just to show off







*time to bust out my soldering iron and see what my 8800gs is made out of



I knew ahead of time it would seem as such..but that is just because I have lots of pics of my victims.. I figure others need a chance to showcase their skills and mods...after all, I am not the only modder on OCN... I just get around a little more.









So Please...posts your mods!!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I knew ahead of time it would seem as such..but that is just because I have lots of pics of my victims.. I figure others need a chance to showcase their skills and mods...after all, I am not the only modder on OCN... I just get around a little more.









So Please...posts your mods!!










Your making that soldering iron investment seem better by the post









This sounds like its right up my alley...as if i didn't break hardware quick enough....


----------



## CL3P20

You can do it!








: ...and nice work Theo! Have the caps helped you nail anything higher in clock range than stock?

C'Mon OCN..I know folks have more mod'd hardware than this...! So, wheres it at..?!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Hooray for the ghetto radio shack exclusive colt mod, thank you CL3P20 for the insight and extremesystems for telling me the entirely wrong resistance I need for the vGPU



















edit:

card: PNY 8800 GT SC 512MB

clocks:

850/2106/1080 with plenty of headroom for voltages and no vMEM to speak of (yet)

in the middle of a vantage run, I was 200 points away from a medal last time, lets see this time


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What size VR did you use.? I seen your post in my last vmod thread but I didnt have an answer for you as I have yet to do more research. Nice core clock by the way!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
*What size VR did you use.?*

Should be a 1k ohm VR... you have to measure the stock resistance to know where/what resistance to 'tune' to...otherwise your just shooting in the dark...

*Most all Primarion IC mods use 1k ohm VR


----------



## tha d0ctor

I have it at 5.7-6k OHM right now but my voltages are maxed in the bios, the evens it out to around 1.36 vGPU, im going to try to drop it around 5.3 ish, I can't get it to boot at around 1.44 so im going to shoot for roughly 1.4 even or 1.39ish

I can run vantage at around 912 core clock w/ shaders around 2200 and memory the same at around 1080,

Im nearly out of TIM and I dont really want to take the card off the waterblock to do a vmem mod so I might end up doing a pencil mod while its still attached to my loop or see if I can arrange the card still attached to my loop in a way that I can manage to solder the vmem, the connection looks pretty easy though

I guess GPU core like CPU cores, once you get past a certain cieling the higher clocks require exponentially higher voltages


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I am going to give it a shot this weekend. I wanted to have it done by now but I have been procrastinating. What do you mean by maxed out in the BIOS, 1.1V, and that was your starting point? Or does it cap at a certain value, meaning the BIOS cant read past a certain voltage? I have got an arsenal of VR's in my box, I just need a finer point tip so I dont solder everything together. Thank you all for the advice and hopefully this weekend I will have it operational or I will be visiting Newegg


----------



## Matt*S.

I can't let everyone else show off their toys without getting in on this myself. I apologize in advance for the horrendously large Pictures. I didn't pay any attention to the settings of the camera and ya'll have some hi res photos as proof. These are my Remote Control Cars that I've worked on over the last year or so. They are made by Duratrax and at 1/18 Scale. Stock they are pretty quick. Very little wheel spin and plenty of speed for a beginner. I left one of them that way (unless I broke something). Notice how this car is in tact and able to be played with.





This is what happens when you get crazy. This car the entire thing is custom. Between the Radio Control, the Brushless motor, the Li-Po batteries that I have at my folk's house, this thing is just sickeningly fast. With the NiMH battery it'll do something in the neighborhood of 50mph. With the Lithium Polymer Battery....65-70. I've never gotten over 62 without losing control. Notice the damage to the car? Yeah....that's what happens when it endos at 60+ mph. Broke the output shaft. ((Oops))

Notice the heatsink on the motor...it actually needs to be there. Made me laugh when I built the whole thing. This is a collaboration of what happens when you have too many good ideas all at once. Fun to drive though, endless power.


----------



## DraganUS

long time ago, and with your help CLP.









VCore Mod. Only


----------



## CL3P20

Nice going guys! Great to see some RC action in here too...they can be a real blast to mod..and real screamers if you pump up the volts on an electric model.









@ DraganUS- Nice work there..and great clocks for such low GPUv









Quote:



I *can't get it to boot at around 1.44* so im going to shoot for roughly 1.4 even or 1.39ish

*I can run vantage at around 912 core* clock w/ shaders around 2200 and memory the same at around 1080,



1.4+ is starting to hit OCP range..most likely why you cannot boot. You want to stay below 1.39v on idle if your GPUv is climbing a bit on load...or you will just hit OCP under benching, and black-screen or restart...

*As well... Vantage loads the GPU the LEAST out of all the 3D Mark benchies...so you will ALWAYS be able to run higher clocks in Vantage..vs. '06 or any of the others.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I managed to get my core clock up to 922 stable with shaders 2150 and mem 1080, im gonan try to find my shader max before I mess with the memory, ideally I would like to avoid voltmodding the mem because I dont see it as worth the risk but if it plays out and I can get a hardware medal it might be worth it
(vantage, all my other scores are far from medal worthy, not sure why)

if I can get my i7 stable near 4.6 im sure I can break 8200 points (8100 now) and atleast get 5th, hopefully 3rd tho
yes my bios are maxed out at 1.1 that is where I started

for VR i have a 4.7k radio shack resistor connected to a 470 ohm resistor, im going to knock down the 470 to a 220 or something and see if I can get over 1.4 without BSODing or blackscreening

this waterblock is amazing, even full load my core temps dont get past 37 degrees and my PCB stays near 29-30, I def have to find an XFX or something online to get a card that doesn't have voltage protection measures because I bet I could get up to 1.5 on this system and break 1000mhz core clock


----------



## PizzaMan

Pretty much all cards have OVP. 1.39v is plenty. What you need to do now is lower ambient.

Been seeing some negative issues with some of XFX cards. It appears they are cutting corners on their PCBs.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's the 8800gt mod I began yesterday (did the vgpu & measure points for that & vmem). The only vr I could get locally was a 10k, figured I would tune it down to 500 ohm & try it out for the vgpu, unfortunately not enough adjustment under 500 to give me any V boost.
I'll go downtown today & try out one of the bigger stores for a 1k vgpu & a 20k for the vmem mod.









Hey Doc, you'd better hurry, here's the score I got in vantage at stock voltage. Was good for 5th place in hwbot only I forgot to submit it to ORB so didn't have a verification link...









Edit: found this for an OCP mod on the 8800gt, has anyone tried this one out to see if it does anything?
http://www.ocforums.com/showpost.php...89&postcount=3


----------



## PizzaMan

That pic is good enough for HWbot submission. You don't have to have verification link unless its top 10 for all Vantage scores, not needed for hardware classification records.


----------



## tha d0ctor

damn FTW looks like i need to get clocking and get my CPU higher, *** lol no amtter how hard I try...


----------



## FtW 420

CPU score doesn't actually make as much difference as I thought it would in the final score, here's the diff. between 4.2 ghz & 4.6 ghz, only 52 points...


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like you have a GPU bottleneck. Don't see those to often. If you had two in SLi, I'd bet they would continue to scale better at 4.6Ghz.


----------



## tha d0ctor

about the same difference between me at 4.2 and 4.4, it looks like those timings are doing the trick FTW, i ought to give it a shot, anyone know a good memory voltage, mine stock is 2.00, I have it at 2.07 right now after the mem mod and im gonna try 210 after I do a vantage run or two

im guessing 2.1 or 2.2 is doable on these samsungs?

edit: FTW were going to single handly take back the 8800gt for OCN, the question is who will be on top and what happens in the even of ties


----------



## tha d0ctor

yo FTW what drivers are you running? I just submitted 8326 and thought I had you beat until I saw you submitted 8352, time to knock the amatuers down a few notches and rock out OCN style

edit: patch tried that type of mod here and ended up killing his card, its tough moving resistors around


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
about the same difference between me at 4.2 and 4.4, it looks like those timings are doing the trick FTW, i ought to give it a shot, anyone know a good memory voltage, mine stock is 2.00, I have it at 2.07 right now after the mem mod and im gonna try 210 after I do a vantage run or two

im guessing 2.1 or 2.2 is doable on these samsungs?

edit: FTW were going to single handly take back the 8800gt for OCN, the question is who will be on top and what happens in the even of ties

Start with 2.1v. Keep some good airflow on your card.


----------



## tha d0ctor

all the memchips are underwater, the only thing that really is open to the air is my mofset which gets DAMN HOT, will the fan pings on the card support standard 3 pin fans if I do some modding, I have a few tiny bloodrage fans I might fashion to the mofset heatsink,

its weird I idle higher than load with my vMEm, need to downgrade the resistors for 22k to 20k and see what that does, but the extra .04/.03 I got from the mod gave me 35 mhz on the mem clock so im at 922/2200/1115, gonna drop my core resistance around 200ohms while im at it, and if I get a new card try switching those resistors around


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Edit: found this for an OCP mod on the 8800gt, has anyone tried this one out to see if it does anything?
http://www.ocforums.com/showpost.php...89&postcount=3

Yup..OCP mod works just fine..and you dont need to remove the stock ones...just get the same resistors and stack them right onto the stock







...better be ready for some heat though..and better mosfet cooling.


----------



## tha d0ctor

lol maybe I should set up my thermaltake bigwater that im not using with my extra bloodrage waterblock and make a seperate loop just to cool my mofset

got 3rd place with 3559 3dmarks at 922/2160/1160, gonna do some more benching tomorrow and try to find another card online that I will consider trying this OCP mod with


----------



## CL3P20

cough*evga*cough...







Dual-slot 9600GSO They have a wonderful PCB layout..some with 4x2 power phases [core/mem]...Dual-slot SC/GSO would be









*then after I flash my GS's to GSO's...we can compete


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Yup..OCP mod works just fine..and you dont need to remove the stock ones...just get the same resistors and stack them right onto the stock







...better be ready for some heat though..and better mosfet cooling.

I was using the 195.39 driver when I got the best scores, also tried the 191.07 & 190.62 XtremeG drivers but score was down a few points.
Got to a better hardware store today & stocked up on some VRs, so I can put the 500 on instead of the 10k. They were out of 1.2k smd resistors so I got some 1.5k, from what I read should still work fine for the OCP mod.
I'll do the vgpu & vmem to try out before bothering with the OCP though, baby steps...


----------



## tha d0ctor

exactly FTW, the OCP scare me, no way im trying it unless I have a backup card as my disposal, my core gets up to 1.42 at point without enabling OCP so I doubt I could get much higher. maybe 1.43 without crashing


----------



## CL3P20

Re-capping [or adding 2ndary caps] will help you inch closer to OCP without mod...OCP will trip if the delta between droop and overshoot voltage is large enough...caps help to minimize this.


----------



## tha d0ctor

what is the number of the onboard resistor that the caps would go over and what is the best type of cap to use?

edit: weird im able ot post with any vgpu under 1.6, I jsut posted at 1.55 but didnt want to risk benching, im at 1.45 now with 2.14vmem-ish gonna see if vantage will run without enabling OCP

wow i need a job

edit again: according to my multimeter the vgpu hit 1.48/1.49 under load during the 2nd vantage "new calico" test, all without an OCP mod, very peculiar but not complaints on my end


----------



## FtW 420

OK I did the vmem mod & re-did the vgpu. I upped the memory to 2.048 from 1.989 to make sure it worked but haven't played with mem clocks yet.
I was running ati tool while upping the vgu, got as far as 1.2 V & clocks were stable at 821/1998 when I looked at the card & noticed my heatsinks on the mem chips were sliding off...
One fell off while i was doing the mod so I took it apart & reapplied TIM. I used as5 since it seemed like the thickest & stickiest I have here, did I use too much or should I be using something else? The mobo is parallel to the floor so the card sits at 90Â° angle in the computer.


----------



## tha d0ctor

these get really hot voltmodding so Im not suprised the TIm lost adhesion, any TIM will probably liquify at high temps especially if its near the mofset. I would use a thermal adhesive or if you dont have acceess apply with regular TIM and superglue the the heatsinks at the corner of the chips and let sit for awhile

I've gotten memory up to 2.2 but it doesnt seem to do much past 2.1 2.15, right now im fighting so incredible instability, not sure if its CPU based or because of my Voltmod but im having to take my Mobo battery out a lot to be able to post at my overclocked settings

memory might be the cause of the isntability because I dropped it down to 2.15 again and it booted right up, going to run soem more vantage but I might have found the cieling for my clocks at:

930/2216/1175

, Im gonig going to see if i can up the shaders a bit and work on the memory but at this point im considering trying to get my CPU up to around the high 4.5's or 4.6 to keep the 9000 point dream alive, only around 350 points away


----------



## FtW 420

I saw on hwbot that you dropped me out of 5th place, I'll have to try the dab of glue to keep the sinks in place so I can keep the race to the gold going...


----------



## tha d0ctor

any score you get will stay this time (atleast until i get a new card) because i ran into some kind of stability issue. my card keeps freezing during certain vantage tests at some of the same clocks I had before. Im going to leave it for now, if you get above 3rd I'll still be in the running for some points and a medal and OCN will be the winner but I dont want to ruin this card and be GPU less while I wait for my RMA

time to find another nice PNY online and grab some more tim and look into a mofset cooling solution. Maybe I should grab a bfg, not sure exactly on the brand. I just want to see if I can get past 950 core and 1200 mem because 930/1175 isn't going to cut it if I want to get above 9000 points.

The weird this is no matter how well I do on vantage when I try any of the other benchmarks I am way, I mean way off, down in the top 20's / 30s's. I know the older 3d marks are weighted to CPU score but seriously that low. I was like 100k off on aquamark too. Am I doing something wrong?

best of luck FTW with that vmem you should be able to get right back up there with the top contenders


----------



## FtW 420

I'm not too bad in 05 (10th) & aquamark (11th), although 22nd in 06 & haven't been able to run the 2nd game test in 03 at all.
I figured I'll try to use something different for the heatsinks, so I'll see if Billy Mays can save the day with Mighty Putty...


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha love the bong slide in the background

with the spirit of billy mays on your side anything is possible, expect results. alos what cooler are you using?


----------



## PizzaMan

FTW, you can mix some TIM with glue to make your own thermal adhesive. That has seemed to work well for others.


----------



## FtW 420

The mighty putty is holding up, I'll keep the glue + TIM idea in mind though, it would look nicer.
The cooler on this is an Arctic Cooling Accelero, at 1.390 volts & clocks at 882/2160/999 it's hitting low 40s under load with the ambient at 22.

The vmem mod does nothing for this qimonda memory, tried up to 2.2 volts & no more (or even less) OC.
I was looking at this reverse vmem mod (pic below), would it be stupid to leave the 20k vr that I've already done in place, turn it down to stock, & use the 50k to lower it more?
Or is it a must to remove the vmem mod I've done before putting on a reverse vmem 50k?


----------



## PizzaMan

You can add another VR to the line if you wont, but wouldn't it be easier to unsolder the old and replace it with a new? Just use the same wires only replace the VR.


----------



## FtW 420

I went to take the vr off & the superglue I used works real good. I'm good at forcing things but trying to avoid breakage, I think I just about have it though...


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'd suggest hotglue in the fututre, its strong enough that nothing budges (except once when I had osmething by my mofset and it loosened up a bit, also when it comes time for removal you can usually use tear it off without taking anything with it from the PCB or you can always soldering iron melt it or melt it with the tip of the glue gun

plus the stuff I have reacts to UV light!!! trippy!

also FTW what brand card is yours that has the quimonda chips from what I hear these are a real buzzkill


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I went to take the vr off & the superglue I used works real good. I'm good at forcing things but trying to avoid breakage, I think I just about have it though...

Throw it in an airtight bag in the freezer for a couple hours. That will make the super glue super brittle and it should come right apart.


----------



## PizzaMan

lol, last time I saw someone post pics with hotglue this is what I saw.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *palli.90*


----------



## tha d0ctor

LOL *** is that!!! is that guy trying to volt mod that card or find to turn it into a HAM radio

ill have to post my update pics soon to show that not all hot glue jobs are an abomination


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
LOL *** is that!!! is that guy trying to volt mod that card or find to turn it into a HAM radio

ill have to post my update pics soon to show that not all hot glue jobs are an abomination

Its a 9600GT with the VID points soldered to a switch so that VID can be changed on the fly. That accounts for most of the extra wires you see.


----------



## FtW 420

Well I tried the reverse vmem mod & the mod worked, although the memory didn't play nice. Dropped it as far as 1.9 volts & the OC just got worse as it went.

Reverse vmem

















So I put the regular vmem mod back & went ahead with the OCP mod


















Core & shaders are overclocking pretty well, but this memory isn't even doing as well as stock volts with either mem mod, think I'll just pull the mem mods completely.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I went to take the vr off & the superglue I used works real good. I'm good at forcing things but trying to avoid breakage, I think I just about have it though...

Next time, just use a dab or 2x at an edge..if you need to remove it you can burn the glue with a soldering tip or hot needle..freezing works pretty good too as mentioned.

Great job on the OCP..you into the 1.5+ range yet...1+ghz core etc?


----------



## tha d0ctor

yea I want to hear results about this OCP how goes it?


----------



## FtW 420

I'll have to get on the 8800 again, I've been busy all weekend & also picked up a 6800 256mb, looked on hwbot & there were only 70 submissions for this card so I kinda thought it would be easy.
But not as easy as I thought, all 5th & a 4th place except in 05 where I got 2nd from last.








I'll have to pick up a good air cooler for this thing & drop the ambients, doesn't look like this 6800 pci-e model can be volt modded.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I'll have to get on the 8800 again, I've been busy all weekend & also picked up a 6800 256mb, looked on hwbot & there were only 70 submissions for this card so I kinda thought it would be easy.
But not as easy as I thought, all 5th & a 4th place except in 05 where I got 2nd from last.








I'll have to pick up a good air cooler for this thing & drop the ambients, doesn't look like this 6800 pci-e model can be volt modded.

Does your 6800 look like this?
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...g/voltmods/132


----------



## FtW 420

It's a different one, no gt or ultra just plain old 6800. From reading around there is no mod for this pci-e model except possible bios mods (but also from what I've read they supposedly don't do much).
But I've never flashed a gpu bios before so may try out modding my bios in nibitor & doing it, after I've done better on my current scores with it (in case I hurt it).
That 9th place out of 10 scores in 05 is killing me, I'm compelled to beat it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

go with the bios mod it's probably your best best, all I cna think of on top of that is jack up your PCI-E clocks and CPU to compensate for the lack of GPU power


----------



## crashdummy35

My tiny 9500 GT. This is the one CL3P20 and pizzaman helped me mod. (thanks again guys







)

stock:

core 550MHz @ 1.12v
shader 1350
mem 400 (slower mem than that one on the egg) @ 1.79v

after vmod
core 875 @ 1.32v (no gain after this mark)
shader 1850
mem 586 (The mem just wouldn't go any higher







) vmem-mod removed--it was useless on this memory.

Lost my 3D'06 screenies after a fresh install....but I got 7980 and submitted to HWbot.

Sorry for the crummy picts:


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice pics man, I wish my camera managed to get that close but for some reason it hates those distances. Maybe there's a technique I don't know about. How well did those score fare of hwbot btw?

also man thats a beast set up with that cooler, it looks absolutely absurd with that contrast between the low pro card and the huge cooler but these asthetics are the things we sometimes sacrifice in order to gian volt modded goodness. How are your temps btw?

p.s. should I/the collective we make a volt mod club if one doesn't exist? The Volt Mod Squad sounds like a winner to me


----------



## crashdummy35

Lol, that's exactly what everybody says about the cooler!!! That's crazy you all think so alike







.

With the cooler fan running 12v instead of 5v, using 1.32v/1.34v (clocks: 875/1800/586) I saw temps in the 50's (mostly about 52c). But this core just wasn't up to any more. CL3P explained that the shaders were probably getting too hot so I lowered them (1700/1750) but still just couldn't bench them at anything over 875 core. I can game all day @ 1.32v 875/1850/594 and I'll see max temps of ~47c (new case, and news fans going [email protected] out, so I got better temps all around).

Here's my HWbot sub: 9500GT.
3D'06 ORB Compare: 9500GT

Trust me...my camera absolutely sux for taking indoor photos--it's actually a HandyCam video camera. But, as the guys pointed out to me here, you have to set the camera down on something and shoot like that. Prop the vid card or whatever, and use something to steady your camera, the back of a chair, a stack of coasters up close to the object, let the zoom settle then snap the shot.

I have to admit, modding is a LOT more fun than I had first imagined it'd be.

*Almost forgot: According to HW my scores were a bit below the average system. It's cool. It was fun.


----------



## PizzaMan

v'modding and OCing GPUs is so much more fun then CPUs.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


v'modding and OCing GPUs is so much more fun then CPUs.


QFT







I nominate Pizza as the vice pres. of the 'vMod Squad'


----------



## tha d0ctor

you guys are absolutely right, I have up overclocking my CPU for the most part and now im hoarding as many g92 based cards as my budget permits to send to the soldering chopping block

pizza has a political future in the mod quad that is for sure


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


you guys are absolutely right, I have up overclocking my CPU for the most part and now im hoarding as many g92 based cards as my budget permits to send to the soldering chopping block

pizza has a political future in the mod quad that is for sure


I've got that urge to solder something too







. But after buying a new case, more fans and a Megahelm I have to figure out how to do it without my GF finding out...she'd kill me.

And pizzaman has my vote as well for Vice Pres.


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha late night solder session might be the way to go then, that or send her shopping and get cracking real quick

"honey, why did the GPU's temp go up 20 degrees and how did you overclock it by 45%?"


----------



## CL3P20

had to add them here..since its the gallery

mod'd 5870:


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
had to add them here..since its the gallery

mod'd 5870:


















What were your clocks before and AFTER the cap mod?????


----------



## CL3P20

max clocks will not be tested by me..but by the client


----------



## tha d0ctor

CL3 you bent one of the pins on patch's ram sink... hes going to end you!!!

I bet those are going to clock amazing, how much of an increase to vGPU was there?

Well done once again it seems you get better with every shot, according to my USPS tracking my 8800GTS should be on my porch right now, time to check it and do some soldering once I ger back from the gym


----------



## PizzaMan

I like how the yellow and orange makes the mod pop out at ya. Looks sharp on that black PCB.


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks guys..gonna see if i can go grab a 20k VR for OCP mod today..looks like I might have some spare time..


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow, that 5870 came out looking really sharp. Very nice work bro.


----------



## tha d0ctor

about to add some pics in a little bit for my new 8800GTS, after taking off the heatsink I discovered what I didn't want to see: quimode memory chips

so Im installing a switch to switch between a vmem mod and a reverse vmem mod, in addition I think im going to give the OCP a try, a picture I found shows running parallel resistors that are stacked but im sure I can wire out to other resistors because I managed to kill these 1.2k's I found on another card


----------



## tha d0ctor

It took me 4 plus hours today after recieving my new 8800GTS (G92 - 512) in the mail but so far so good. I am yet to add caps because I'm not sure how to and whether or not I actually need them yet but that will probably be the easiest point. At one point I managed to knock off a resistors that controls my OVP and couldn't find it.

I tested every resistor on all my dead cards and could not find anything similiar (1380 ohms... seriously) but luckily I finally found what I thought was a ball of solder and managed to get the half broken resistor back on the card (it seriously looks the arch in St. Louis, you can see right under it). But it still displays the same resistance as the other so I smeared it with hot glue and sham-wow! it stayed.

Here's what I've done so far hopefully it tests out fine although I'm yet to put my waterblock on it.

-vMEM and vGPU read points
-VMEM and vGPU adjustable mod with aligator clips (radio shack resistors FTW)
-switch to toggle between vMEM and reverse vMEM (damn those quimoda ram chips!!! thanks for the guide FTW420!!)
-adjustable OCP/OVP via radioshack resistors (the PCI-E power plug, you jsut put the resistor in one hole to another)

So far all the resistances and stuff check out so im going to throw the waterblock on, run it without resistors and then start adding and subtracting resistance until Im swimming in hwbot points




























Pizzaman: not quite the hot glue mess as that pic you posted but im working on it!! lol


----------



## FtW 420

It ain't pretty, but as long as it gets the job done. Hopefully you can squeeze some decent clocks out of the memory...

I picked up an 8800 gts today, PCB isn't the same as yours though, mine's a 320mb version, I'll be seeing what it can do on air & water before modding it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Is that the 'Wolverine' card?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pizzaman* 
is that the 'wolverine' card?


Attachment 129566


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha
it's definately not a masterpiece thats for sure, atleast the hot glue glows under the uv light in my case though

that must be the G80 version FTW, its a tough bastage to get that vgpu solder point if I remeber correctly (the evga one alteast), thats one of the ones I killed, everything booted up just fine, I threw a 2.2k on both of the resistors for the OVP and aim going to put a 470hm on the vGPU and see how that goes, wish me luck


----------



## PizzaMan

Its creative. I like how you made do with what was at hand. Engineering it to your needs. Like Mcgyver.

Plus, it looks beastly. Like it might hurt you. If we had a v'mod of the month comp, it would get my vote.


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha thanks, I got it to work fine, the only problem is with a 100ohm resistor on the vgpu it idles with 1.31 volts, Im going to put a straight wire inbetween the two clips and see what that does, i don't know what to do after that... hook a watch battery up to it?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


haha thanks, I got it to work fine, the only problem is with a 100ohm resistor on the vgpu it idles with 1.31 volts, Im going to put a straight wire inbetween the two clips and see what that does, i don't know what to do after that... hook a watch battery up to it?


Try 2x100Ohms resistors first.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I just tried the 2x 100hms (i.e 200 ohms), it gave me vcore of around 1.26, im going to flash my bios to max the VID and then reboot with 100ohms (what it's at now with 1.31vcore)

this is just idle so it'll probably shoot up .03 or so but that's not exactly what I was looking for with my modded OVP *shakes fist*


----------



## CL3P20

Your not even in OCP range yet though..you need to be at 1.4v or higher to even see the effects of OCP ......


----------



## PizzaMan

Did you link them? I was thinking if you put both in the alergator clips that it would give ~50Omhs.

EDIT: I though he was talking about the GPU resistance point.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Load is bringing it up .05 volts which is good but that must be because of my stock bios, its bad that I know the nvflash commands by heart now but I'm over it

It looks like even with a bios flash and dropping the 100ohm resistance I have now to 0hms will not bring me over 1.45/1.5, im going to try it anyways though, so you are right CL3, I pretty much wasted an hour on the OCP mod

any ideas if I can't get this over 1.45/1.5 and into OCP range?


----------



## CL3P20

1x word... potentiometer


----------



## tha d0ctor

why do you think these radioshack resistors aren't giving me the correct resistance they are rated for, cause if I run a straight wire between the two points w/o resistance I don't know how much more juice i could possibly give this vcore


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


1x word... potentiometer


Larger Alligator clips


----------



## CL3P20

Hmm..that doesnt sound right at all...I have gotten pretty low with resistance on my G92 mods..but still ~7ohms or so I think..something is not right..try removing your OCP mod and checking GPUv with everything else left as is.


----------



## tha d0ctor

it wouldn't boot with just a piece of wire so it must be a resistance issue, I might need a 50 or 10ohm if possible, next reboot I'll try removing that OCP mod and get back with the results

edit: I'll aslo check the default resistance between the two vgpu points


----------



## CL3P20

default should be between 11-13k ohms..1.18-1.21v..so definitely compare to what you are reading... I'll check back in the morn.


----------



## Unknownm

My old 7900GS solder mod! way back in 2007


----------



## theo.gr

Latest cap mod on my 5770!I think it gave me 20 more MHz but it definately gave me STABLE VOLTAGE!


----------



## killerxx7

U guys are nuts doing that to good gpus XD,very cool tho


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerxx7*


U guys are nuts doing that to good gpus XD,very cool tho










The thing is they stay good AFTER the mod TOO!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
The thing is they stay good AFTER the mod TOO!!!























You mean they stay _better_ after the mod brother...









Nice work on that mod too--looks awesome.


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done on the 5770, I wish I had one to volt mod the balls out of!!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
You mean they stay _better_ after the mod brother...









Nice work on that mod too--looks awesome.

Yes i mean they stay better!!!But it rather looks ugly !!!I am not experienced in the aesthetics of the subject...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
well done on the 5770, I wish I had one to volt mod the balls out of!!

Thanks pal!!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

alright I got some lower valued resistors and that seemed to be my problem, with a 51 ohm resistor is is pulling 1.45 volts idling so it sohuld hit 1.5 at full load, going to do a vantage run juicing the core at 925 and see where it goes from there and if I successfully modded the OCP/ If it kick in I'll drop the OCP resistor value from 2.2k to around 1.7k and then 1.5k etc. until I get the voltage I wan't. 1000mhz or bust!


----------



## tha d0ctor

well it turns out I applied the OCP mod from the 8800GTS G80 so that explains why my voltage craps out above 1.44 volts. I found this post at XS that kind of explains my card but the OP is so old the pictures are no longer there so I'm not exactly sure what is required.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=162124&page=5
(page 6/7 show it best)

Unfortunately I seemed to have butchered the volt mod area so much im too scared to attempt to fix it and go for the real OVP mod. I still managed to get some extra memory speed out of it with the reverse memory mod (1.90v) but not enough to get this baby into the top 3 for a hwbot cup it seems. I have a job interview tomorrow so hopefully i'll have some extra funds coming to get somes cards coming w/o quimoda memory chips

well... looks like I blew the memory controller... card boots at .4v memory voltage, adding this card to the scrap pile and hoping for another golden apple like my pny to come by again


----------



## PizzaMan

I tend to have the same lock with memory controllers. That's why I rarely mod the memory if I want to keep the card for any length of time.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's my 8800 gts g80 with vgpu & vmem mods with test points, I'll also post my before modding best vantage run (cpu wasn't OCed, only makes a few points difference so just saved it for a final run) & after.
The next core strap is from 729 to 756, at 1.44v idle 1.4v load I still get a freeze & driver crash even when I clock the shaders & mem down. No artifacting or anything first, is this OCP? was thinking on doing the OCP mod next...
The memory is at 2.05v & clocking great comparing it at hwbot, don't think I'll push it harder till it's time for suicide runs.

Modded card









Before mod vantage clocks









After mod clocks so far


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done, looks damn good

sounds like it could be ocp to me, this post right here covers that card's ocp:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=546

there is also a link to the OP. that mem should be able to handle a little bit more, good luck with the hwbot reel it in for OCN!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks man, I'm getting better at this. CL3P mentioned somewhere about using ribbon cable for wire, & it does make things much easier.
Card gave me 25 points today, still a few I'm behind on so hopefully the OCP mod picks things up a bit.
Anybody know what the max voltages for the gpu & mem are for water? Don't want to do suicide runs quite yet..


----------



## tha d0ctor

with gpu if u disable ocp u sohuld be able ot get up near 1.6 1.55 with water, ive done 2.21ish on mem on water, maybe 2.22 and that got some records for me, memory topped out there (samsung)

I use ide ribbon cable too, its the way to go for sure, the more you mod the better the soldering skills, I can confidrently replace resistors almost now


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Thanks man, I'm getting better at this. CL3P mentioned somewhere about using ribbon cable for wire, & it does make things much easier.
Card gave me 25 points today, still a few I'm behind on so hopefully the OCP mod picks things up a bit.
Anybody know what the max voltages for the gpu & mem are for water? Don't want to do suicide runs quite yet..

Those G80's can handle voltage a little better then the G9X's. Remember the Ultra came stock with 1.35v. I'll bet you can pump 1.45-1.5v pretty easily into her. ~1.6v will prbly be the death range. Just guessing here. There really is no 'safe' range unless you're clocking at stock


----------



## CL3P20

@ 420- ~1.55v on water..OCP mod'd









..as for your lock-up issue..sounds like lack of GPUv to me..and not OCP. OCP and OVP can behave the same way..once tripped, GPUv goes to .0v and black screen..reboot/power reset will clear things up. If you measure GPUv during your lockup..you will be able to tell if this is indeed happening or not. -Nice job on the GPU btw









..here are some more pics of Patchs 5870..OCP mod ready for VR and added 4x 6.3v 1500uf caps to GPUv output phases







..NAOW its ready for LN!


























----------------

As well..here are some nekked pics of a fresh victim..just arrived from Newegg today!

Bastiaan_NL's GTS250.. in progress


















































Oh..and I have seen hwbot submissions for G80 @ 1.8v on LN


----------



## FtW 420

Cool, I was just guessing & it's nice to get some educated guesses. I'll do the OCP mod anyway while I have it out of the case & give it some more juice on a cooler night & increase the points...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
As well..here are some nekked pics of a fresh victim..just arrived from Newegg today!

Bastiaan_NL's GTS250.. in progress









me cant wait


----------



## tha d0ctor

keep us posted FTW i'd really like to see what the beast can handle!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


me cant wait



































Found a cap that fit in the secondary spot here

















Results, after capping- stock GPUv and vMEM:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice pictures CL3, and those results arnt bad


----------



## CL3P20

Mainly wanted display the temps under load at new clocks, before voltage... Using MSI Afterburner for OC, I can adjust the fan delta to pickup rapidly if the temp goes over 50c..every 1c the core temp goes up, fan speed increases by 4%.. Its working nicely to keep load temps in check..and at 60c even for extended runs. Shaders are holding out at 60c and 1944mhz too...which is very good







No doubt they will do 2100+ on water.

..Probing around for GPUv later tonight..Im taking a break now..


----------



## theo.gr




----------



## tha d0ctor

theo, once you finish making your 3d mark runs and get ur max clocks and voltages figured out post the specs and link over in the volt mod group and I'll add that card too


----------



## theo.gr

Sure thing pal!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Great job theo.gr.... Looks smooth.


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks pal!Here is with some cap modding!!!
cheers!


----------



## PizzaMan

More caps









I think I'm done with the 12v and GPU phases. Now to move onto the memory.

This spray on tape is wicked.


----------



## tha d0ctor

solid man, im debating capping my old 8800 GT while im in the process of doing a full volt mod of the new card I get in, might as well because it seems one of my VMEM solder points managed to fall off on my 8800GT (there isn't any resistance between my two wires coming fromt he solder points)

the funny thing is the card still runs 1200mhz memory clocks at 2.02 volts ....


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


More caps









I think I'm done with the 12v and GPU phases. Now to move onto the memory.

This spray on tape is wicked.


WOW man!I didnt know that a spray like this exists!!!!
I need a think like this!!!Is it good?
Does it come with a precision tube?(i mean the long VERY VERY thin tube that attaches to the end of the spray and is suitable for spraying in little holes etc)
I am thinking that this would be the ideal think for vMODs.U spray every component except the ine u want to solder on!Is this possible?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
WOW man!I didnt know that a spray like this exists!!!!
I need a think like this!!!Is it good?
Does it come with a precision tube?(i mean the long VERY VERY thin tube that attaches to the end of the spray and is suitable for spraying in little holes etc)
I am thinking that this would be the ideal think for vMODs.U spray every component except the ine u want to solder on!Is this possible?

No straw. It just sprays like paint. You can tape off the card and paint. This stuff is wonderful. It pulls off nice and clean to.


----------



## tha d0ctor

do you think that would work real well with condensation treating a motherboard or GPU for subambient runs?


----------



## CL3P20

it should...its most likely the same as the 'liquid tape'..just in spray form. For proofing, I suggest more than 1x coat... + it peels off easier if its a little thicker..especially when covering lots of small components..a thin layer can break apart easier when removing.

*I proofed my MIIF's mosfet area with liquid tape..as well as the NB area..saves me $$ on using up eraser


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks pizza!!!I ll be getting this as soon as i go to the store...Any price just for reference?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Thanks pizza!!!I ll be getting this as soon as i go to the store...Any price just for reference?


Got the spray-on at Wal-Mart for $4.99.


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks pal!
It should have 3 euros here then...
But then again they ll sell it 6 or more...
Stupid GREEK economy...


----------



## crashdummy35

Would these caps work on my gpu caps? Caps. When my E7400 gets back from RMA I'm going to run this 9500 into the ground--I *WILL* get 900 core or it'll die trying. Man you guys are really tearing sh-- up.... Seriously, some awesome work you guys got going on here.

Edit: @Tha Doctor


----------



## tha d0ctor

thats the type of go getter attitude we need to hear around here


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Would these caps work on my gpu caps? Caps. When my E7400 gets back from RMA I'm going to run this 9500 into the ground--I *WILL* get 900 core or it'll die trying. Man you guys are really tearing sh-- up.... Seriously, some awesome work you guys got going on here.

Edit: @Tha Doctor









50v caps are a bit big. I don't think they would be very effective. It would prbly be tuff for a ~1.4v currant to pull anything out of them when its needed. The reason you want to have caps voltage as low to the voltage being used, is so the currant flaws easily to maintain the requested draw from the GPU. A 50v cap would still work but smaller would be better.

Blasted radio shack!!!! All they want to sell are cell phones and stero equipment, that they know less about then best buy knows PCs.


----------



## crashdummy35

You ain't kidding about Radio Shack...the one close to my house is pathetic beyond all understanding. I applaud the kids (they are all super young there) for having jobs but, they know absolutely nothing about nothing. Maybe I'll head on over to Altex they are really on the ball.

So I just get some caps with the same v reading as the caps on the pcb...check. I was looking at the uF I think, I thought the higher the better--I saw 1000uF and was like "Hell yeah." I'm such a noob









Edit: WTH! I just noticed this: 9600GT SLi 875/2150/1000 Jesus, Pizza you've got those little cards blasting. Awesome job.


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha crashdummy, I've been debating getting a 9600GT to get a little diversity in my volt modding and then I realized pizzaman is our resident 9600GT volt modding enthusist, so I decided again it.

my XFX 8800gt, accelero, TIM and new fan should all be coming today so I can't wait to pust out the DMM and soldering gear again, maybe this time I'll actually post pics of the hardware


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


You ain't kidding about Radio Shack...the one close to my house is pathetic beyond all understanding. I applaud the kids (they are all super young there) for having jobs but, they know absolutely nothing about nothing. Maybe I'll head on over to Altex they are really on the ball.

So I just get some caps with the same v reading as the caps on the pcb...check. I was looking at the uF I think, I thought the higher the better--I saw 1000uF and was like "Hell yeah." I'm such a noob









Edit: WTH! I just noticed this: 9600GT SLi 875/2150/1000 Jesus, Pizza you've got those little cards blasting. Awesome job.



Yes, higher uF is better.

875/2150/100 is just 24/7. Also, most the 96GTs I've been modding have been reference design cards that I'm realizing now have very poor power phases for the GPU. Even with my currant cap job I have a -.04v vdroop. Voltage jumps and drops all over the place during load. These cards really need more caps. I'm just to lazy to remove them from the loop.


----------



## theo.gr

On saturday i am grabbing my ASUS 8600gt for 9,76EUR!
Stay tuned for fotos.Stock and MODDED!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got 900 on the core. Wow. Gave it 1.36 v and it worked. It's been cool down here past few days so temps are 37 idle/48 load.

Check me out: 900/1950/576. I haven't run a bench yet but it's run COD 4 for a total of about 5 hours over the past couple of days--no trouble.

Now I am officially satisfied with my little mod. Hopefully the E7400 I get back from RMA will be at least as decent as the last one and I'll bench it again.

I wish this card had faster memory but it's cool. She's my first born









Just wanted to share with you guys.

Edit: [email protected] I want to try for a bit more... *chews finger nails*


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done those are some serious clocks keep it up!


----------



## just a noob

i think it's a clean mod, but i'll let ocn decide, unfortunately for me, only 1/2 of my gtx 285's made it through the operation







destroyed a trace during the vgpu mod, and it was also a first revision, which makes me even more sad


----------



## tha d0ctor

what ddid you do with the card after you destroyed a trace it still may be repairable


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Docs always on the prowl to salvage some cards. Thats cool Doc, atleast the cards still might have a chance.


----------



## just a noob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
what ddid you do with the card after you destroyed a trace it still may be repairable

i couldn't get the vr to quite stick to it, i managed to find one trace, but the other seems to have...disappeared


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What trace did you open, could you post a pic of what needs to be repaired?


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'd consider sending it to CL3, it could be possible to salvage it since its not going o be covered by warranty, haha you know it voltage_drop always looking for those deals, potential galore


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

8800GT vGPU mod


----------



## theo.gr

Nice man!


----------



## just a noob

like i said, i think its not fixable to say the least, i'll have to see what some other people think


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 








8800GT vGPU mod

well done, have you tried going any higher than that... any benchys?


----------



## CL3P20

@ just a noob-







sorry for your loss.. Now..to do something amazing with the dead GPU..like hooking it up to to a 220v circuit and watching the lightning..or 'GPU skeet shooting'..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ just a noob-







sorry for your loss.. Now..to do something amazing with the dead GPU..like hooking it up to to a 220v circuit and watching the lightning..or 'GPU skeet shooting'..










I would love to see that!


----------



## tha d0ctor

I wouldnt if it was anywhere near my motherboard or on my PSU, I was scared enough when I saw an 8800gt start smoking and make he lights in my home flicker when I tried to boot my CPU :/


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is a scary thought Doc. My last 260 did that after I dropped it on accident and I put it back in my rig and "bang-bang" went the caps emitting smoke and an acrid smell of burnt electronics. Sad day for a hacker


----------



## just a noob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ just a noob-







sorry for your loss.. Now..to do something amazing with the dead GPU..like hooking it up to to a 220v circuit and watching the lightning..or 'GPU skeet shooting'..

hmm, i do have the setup for that, but since its dead, i want to delid it, it's fine though, i'm going to wait until fermi comes out, i should be able to find another at that point for a decent price


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Gonna hit up radioshack and get another turn pot and see what I can do with my GTS sometime next week


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Gonna hit up radioshack and get another turn pot and see what I can do with my GTS sometime next week


grab two while you are at it (vmem aswell), im guessing you'll be able to do a good amount considering your current OC and the software limited voltage... how is your cooling?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


grab two while you are at it (vmem aswell), im guessing you'll be able to do a good amount considering your current OC and the software limited voltage... how is your cooling?


Sounds good...though didnt some mem chips respond to less voltage? temps load around 65C with the fan at 75%


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Sounds good...though didnt some mem chips respond to less voltage? temps load around 65C with the fan at 75%


Yes that would be the Qimonda chips that respond better to undervoltage. The Samsungs are among the best I believe, not sure about Hynix as Ive never messed with them.

And those temps look fine, but if you start pushing it real hard then you will definitely have to keep it cool when pushing extreme voltages and clocks.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Sounds good...though didnt some mem chips respond to less voltage? temps load around 65C with the fan at 75%


really only quimoda chips could respond to less voltage


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

yeah, I guess I'll rip off the HSF and get some better TIM up in there and check the mem chips while i'm at it


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Alright, reapplied with IC7 and temps dropped 5C...score!

mem chips are Qimodas, so what kind of mod would necessary?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You would have to undervolt it to something like 1.9V to get the best out of those chips. Same idea as upping the voltage except you need to go down so you would need a higher resistance to accomplish that.


----------



## PizzaMan

The Hynix is touchy. At least I've had bad results with them. They die quickly over 2.0v unless you get them really cool of cold. I've had bad results with the mem controllers on the ref design 96GT's dieing. Just blows out with a 0.0v mem reading. I've also blew out a perfectly good samsung card flashing a hynix BIOS onto the samsung card.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

bad news...the card is artifacting like crazy right now...even at the desktop...and I cant change the resolution from 800x600 ... rage


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


bad news...the card is artifacting like crazy right now...even at the desktop...and I cant change the resolution from 800x600 ... rage


Oh man that sucks! What were you doing before this happened?


----------



## tha d0ctor

reverse any volt mods for now and see what happens, I had an 8800GTX that wouldn't allow a single 1/100th of a volt addition w/o artifacting


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I havent even done the vmod yet, sadly...I messed something up reapplying the TIM i guess, but its fixed http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...u-cookies.html


----------



## tha d0ctor

what type of TIM did you use, something no conductive I hope...


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

IC7D...last i checked, diamonds did not conduct electricity =P
its all good now though, works fine now...


----------



## PizzaMan

Just got this little puppy modded. GPU, MEM and added a 6 pin PCIe power connector. Also got caps for GPU and added a cap for the new 12v imput.

6600GT 128MB I have no clue as to what brand.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Just got this little puppy modded. GPU, MEM and added a 6 pin PCIe power connector. Also got caps for GPU and added a cap for the new 12v imput.

6600GT 128MB I have no clue as to what brand.

well done,so you added a 12v input??? please tell more I've never heard of adding a 6pin before...
test it out yet?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Just got this little puppy modded. GPU, MEM and added a 6 pin PCIe power connector. Also got caps for GPU and added a cap for the new 12v imput.

6600GT 128MB I have no clue as to what brand.

Nice, i like it Pizza, you just do the Vmem, and cap it?

@Doc- it looks like a 4 pin with 2 wires cut off.


----------



## BillG8z

he added a 6 pin PCIE power connector, there were pads for it on the pcb but no connector, and by the look of it he is using the 4 pin connector as an easy access DMM point, wired to the measure point/s


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


he added a 6 pin PCIE power connector, there were pads for it on the pcb but no connector, and by the look of it he is using the 4 pin connector as an easy access DMM point, wired to the measure point/s


Good eye, I didnt notice that at first glance.

@Pizza-Thats pretty sweet PizzaMan

@Doc-Sorry man, Im slipping,haha guess I should have read the post instead of just looking at the pix


----------



## BillG8z

any of you guys done a 3650? Anyone know how well they mod/clock?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


any of you guys done a 3650? Anyone know how well they mod/clock?


I bet it's about the same design as the 38** series cards and we all saw how well patch's did, post some pics of the back PCB and the numbers on the ICs and PWMs and we'll get you soldered up


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


he added a 6 pin PCIE power connector, there were pads for it on the pcb but no connector, and by the look of it he is using the 4 pin connector as an easy access DMM point, wired to the measure point/s


You got it.









Here's are some before and after pics so you can see the card before the PCI connector addition.

Took a 6 pin connector off an old 96GT. Made it easier then six soldered wires and some molax connectors.


----------



## tha d0ctor

what exactly is the purpose? did the card not get enough power before through the pci-e slot to volt mod?


----------



## PizzaMan

I went ahead and did the 6pin while the iron was hot from adding VRs and such. Had the pattern on the PCB...so figured why not. looks like I've hit some other road bumps, but that's for another thread, this is a gallery thread.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work Pizza! Rep'd for 12v input mod...1st Ive seen 'round these parts.


----------



## tha d0ctor

my newest victim volt modding and my newest victim in the dead GPU pile
-vMEM
-vGPU
-OCP
-vMeasure
-and thank God I didnt add caps because I spent more time modding this card then it actually ran before I killed it, it doesnt help that I got pretty much one turn trimmers on accident.. DAMN YOU WFC!!!

hit 900mhz at 1.51v for vantage before I fried the memory..









The mod area/Mods.. I'm starting to get cleaner with this atleast

















Closer look @ vGPU and OCP









Adjustability









The work station, solder sock... check


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work there d0c! Looking back through the thread, you can see some real skill developing there, on your part.








Keep it up! ...an' dont let a blown mod victim get you down! ...I smoked a perfectly stock 9800GTX+ on Thanksgiving morning, just checking some voltages with 'too-mmmuchcoffeehand'


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


my newest victim volt modding and my newest victim in the dead GPU pile
-vMEM
-vGPU
-OCP
-vMeasure
-and thank God I didnt add caps because I spent more time modding this card then it actually ran before I killed it, it doesnt help that I got pretty much one turn trimmers on accident.. DAMN YOU WFC!!!

hit 900mhz at 1.51v for vantage before I fried the memory..









The mod area/Mods.. I'm starting to get cleaner with this atleast

















Closer look @ vGPU and OCP









Adjustability









The work station, solder sock... check


















Nice work there Doc, its a shame it failed on you, you figure out yet what the problem was?


----------



## MADMAX22

Heres a link to mine, it also in the final pic shows my poor ud5 with its modd, a resister replacement that didnt go correct so I had to tune a vr and solder that in place lol.

LINK to the cards here.


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I bet it's about the same design as the 38** series cards and we all saw how well patch's did, post some pics of the back PCB and the numbers on the ICs and PWMs and we'll get you soldered up









Yea, There was an auction i was watching which closed in about 45 mins from when i posted, so wanted to see if anyone had modded one and gotten good results, so i didnt bid.

However, i have now scored myself an 8800gt for cheap, and spent a little bit of time today getting part of the vmod done, i have soldered the wire into place, still need to wire up ground and measure points, and get ahold of a VR to put on it, all i have done is soldered the one wire to the point where it needs to be for the VGPU mod.

Expect pics to be posted in this thread within a day or 2 of my first soldered vmod, will try finish it tomorrow, and hopefully be able to get my parents to drive me to jaycar to pick up the trimpot i need


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Nice work there Doc, its a shame it failed on you, you figure out yet what the problem was?

the problem is I ran the vmem mod with a resistance of zero for a second lol,long enough to kill the card







last time I get my hands one/two turn trimmers and cover up the prongs coming from them entirely so I can't read the resistance with my DMM


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
the problem is I ran the vmem mod with a resistance of zero for a second lol,long enough to kill the card







last time I get my hands one/two turn trimmers and cover up the prongs coming from them entirely so I can't read the resistance with my DMM









yea...those open shorts are killa'z. Look on the bright side. You should have a few more caps for future action.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
yea...those open shorts are killa'z. Look on the bright side. You should have a few more caps for future action.

Im thinking he has enough of those already







Nice silver lining though Pizza! Im feel for your loss Doc







, Ive bricked 2 cards already and Im sure theres more to come, hopefully not though, did I really say that


----------



## PizzaMan

I had to kill 3 cards before I really got a hang of being able to push them w/o braking them. Then there was the run...."well, its gonna die try'n". Those moments of 'live free, die hard'. Then there are OCP/OVP triggers that slap you before you can put her to death. Like Al Bundy and the red headed beast that haunts his life.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I had to kill 3 cards before I really got a hang of being able to push them w/o braking them. Then there was the run...."well, its gonna die try'n". Those moments of 'live free, die hard'. Then there are OCP/OVP triggers that slap you before you can put her to death. Like Al Bundy and the red headed beast that haunts his life.


I'm going to take out all my dead GPUs and show you guys how much I should probably stop voltmodding.. lol (well some of them are DOA but whatever...) on the other hand I noly have 3 hwbot medals and theya re all gold so it's a love hate relationship with my soldering iron


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I'm going to take out all my dead GPUs and show you guys how much I should probably stop voltmodding.. lol (well some of them are DOA but whatever...) on the other hand I noly have 3 hwbot medals and theya re all gold so it's a love hate relationship with my soldering iron










I wants to see the pile, surely you could build something out the heap. That is the price we must pay for experimenting but in the end it surely pays off


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


I wants to see the pile, surely you could build something out the heap. That is the price we must pay for experimenting but in the end it surely pays off










I could build a room like that prawn "chirstopher johnson" for district 9 and just have tons of GPUs hanging from the walls lol


----------



## BillG8z

my first solder vmod - XFX 8800gt 256mb Alphadog :-D

Excuse the nail polish in the first 2 pics, i had been told it is a good way to hold wires down for a vmod and was very easy to remove, but in the end I didnt really like it, so decided to remove it and use hot glue. The stuff on the IC in the first 2 pics is hot glue too





This mod is untested as of the moment, as above, need a DMM and VR, but its new years, so jaycar is closed, will try pick them up soon and get this card pumping the voltage


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Looks good Mr. Gates, keep us posted when you finally get a DMM and a VR to put on her. Good Job!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Nice pics!
+rep for hot glue.. w00t w00t

That reminds me of my old 256 alpha dog, it dodnt last long but it me a hwbot medal before I killed it, with just a bios flash too. Hope your treats you better,

once you get it all benched up post your clocks and voltages along witha link to the benchys on hwbot over in the vMod squad and join the ranks!


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Looks good Mr. Gates, keep us posted when you finally get a DMM and a VR to put on her. Good Job!


Thanks man, im not sure what is up with my dmm, it might have something to do with the fact that i cut a hole in it and replaced the 12v battery that dies with a 4 pin connector so i can run it off a computer PSU









I did that because the battery dies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Nice pics!
+rep for hot glue.. w00t w00t

That reminds me of my old 256 alpha dog, it dodnt last long but it me a hwbot medal before I killed it, with just a bios flash too. Hope your treats you better,

once you get it all benched up post your clocks and voltages along witha link to the benchys on hwbot over in the vMod squad and join the ranks!


Thanks







I think i finally worked out the macro mode on our camera now, before it was absolute rubbish at anything closer than like a meter away









Well, i guess there are risks with modding it, did you brick it from bios flashing it? Why dont you try do a blind flash, or run a PCI graphics card... Or send it to me









Well for most benchmarks on HWBOT i will need a good cpu wont i? so it might be a week or 2 until i get a cpu, i have an asus P5K board, and was planning on an e5300, but for most of those ill need a better cpu wont i?


----------



## tha d0ctor

The alpha dog was my first volt modding attempt.. long story short I ended up burning the pad of the mod spot and knocking off a SMR... It wasn't repairable. If i had my skills now that never would have happened.. a one of my many learning experiences...


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


The alpha dog was my first volt modding attempt.. long story short I ended up burning the pad of the mod spot and knocking off a SMR... It wasn't repairable. If i had my skills now that never would have happened.. a one of my many learning experiences...


oh well, gotta learn somehow, i was quite happy/surprised it all went pretty well for me, the real test will be if it works, the card still works, but havnt tested the mod yet, so fingers crossed.

im actually surprised my soldering iron still works, had it for like 5 years, and it was a clearance cheapo $10 one to begin with that my dad bought for no reason, and when i was younger i used it for burning plastic stuff, so its pretty buggered, and i also filed the tip when i was younger before i knew you arent meant to file them







to be honest, i think filing it was a good thing, it made the tip a lot pointier/finer

EDIT: 
I never knew dick smith sold capacitors, do these look good to you guys for mods?
http://www.dse.co.nz/dse.filereader?...ogs/CTG0002327


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BillG8z* 
oh well, gotta learn somehow, i was quite happy/surprised it all went pretty well for me, the real test will be if it works, the card still works, but havnt tested the mod yet, so fingers crossed.

im actually surprised my soldering iron still works, had it for like 5 years, and it was a clearance cheapo $10 one to begin with that my dad bought for no reason, and when i was younger i used it for burning plastic stuff, so its pretty buggered, and i also filed the tip when i was younger before i knew you arent meant to file them







to be honest, i think filing it was a good thing, it made the tip a lot pointier/finer

EDIT:
I never knew dick smith sold capacitors, do these look good to you guys for mods?
http://www.dse.co.nz/dse.filereader?...ogs/CTG0002327

Solid caps are the best but they would be harder to solder on than plain electrolytic caps


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BillG8z* 
oh well, gotta learn somehow, i was quite happy/surprised it all went pretty well for me, the real test will be if it works, the card still works, but havnt tested the mod yet, so fingers crossed.

im actually surprised my soldering iron still works, had it for like 5 years, and it was a clearance cheapo $10 one to begin with that my dad bought for no reason, and when i was younger i used it for burning plastic stuff, so its pretty buggered, and i also filed the tip when i was younger before i knew you arent meant to file them







to be honest, i think filing it was a good thing, it made the tip a lot pointier/finer


Why dont u sharpen the tip of the iron with a dremel or something?
Thats what i did to my CRAYON iron to make it a little thinner!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Why dont u sharpen the tip of the iron with a dremel or something?
Thats what i did to my CRAYON iron to make it a little thinner!

dremel would be nice but I feel like you could go a little too far. I just use and paper taped to a table that I run my iron across, or a file would work too I bet.


----------



## theo.gr

Nice methods but i use a dremel with a sanded stone and i do it in no time


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Nice methods but i use a dremel with a sanded stone and i do it in no time










Good idea with the dremel, Ive been meaning to get one of those myself. I usually just use sand paper to point the tip or to get the residue off of the tip to keep the solder from sticking to it and screwing with my solder skills







.


----------



## TheWolfe

Looking at the first two mods on this thread, I have no idea what they were. Adding random components to GPUs? Guys need to put descriptions of the mods and their purpose =\\


----------



## BillG8z

well i just spent about 2 minutes with a metal file, and it was nice and sharp in no time.

however, after i had done it i googled "filing soldering iron" and found a lot of people saying its bad and gets rid of the coating ect, but mine if like a $5 iron anyway, and the tip was bent, so it was its last hope, and it seemed to work great

edit: 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


Looking at the first two mods on this thread, I have no idea what they were. Adding random components to GPUs? Guys need to put descriptions of the mods and their purpose =\\



CL3P20's ones? the first 2 on the very first page? they are adding a variable resistor to the gpu voltage and the memory voltage so he can increase it for higher clocks, and he added capacitors for extra stability when he is running it at high voltage


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


Looking at the first two mods on this thread, I have no idea what they were. Adding random components to GPUs? Guys need to put descriptions of the mods and their purpose =\\


This is just the mod gallery where modders can display their work. if you are looking for tutorials for specific cards then this is the thread where you could find that:

http://www.overclock.net/general-vol...ssentials.html

If there isnt a mod for the card that you need then post some closeup pix of your card and we would be happy to map it out for you and add it to the list


----------



## dexter

Here's my makeshift vcore mod for the m2n-e sli i did a while ago, since then i switched to a normal resistor for a fixed vcore


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice motherboard mod! I'm too scared to mess with my bloodrage... yet









here's my voltmodded 8800GTX's for an attempt at Tri-SLI in a few days once I get some more TIM and hose clamps in the mail. I soldered the vMEM solder points but I didn't correct them to a VR yet because, well, I don't have anything but one turn 20k VRs and they create *A LOT* of room for error.

I'm going to order some more SMRs to get a nice OCP going, probably 1k for the four phases. But for now I have vMeasure and vGPU and the beginning of the vMEM all on an on/off switch.





































I'm starting to impress myself with my soldering, no caps this time but its a possibility since I have a few days to kill before my TIM somes in then I can install these bad boys (well at least 2 of them)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@tha Doctor-Those 8800GTX's are looking good. I am getting more impressed with your soldering skills as well. Im kinda in the predicament as you but Im waiting on some thermal pads. Didnt have time to do the Vmods on it today as I planned but hopefully I will have some time tommorow


----------



## CL3P20

Nice going doc..looks great! +rep for teh skeel







*hai !*

**off topic..new bench contest thread launched...go NAOW!


----------



## tha d0ctor

voltage_drop:
be careful with the vMEM mod it SUCKS! im not sure why the mod is near that little PWM when there is a RT9259 IC on the card as well.. odd. thanks. I probably should have tested the cards first when they came it but whatever, I just wish I didn't pay 40$ for the extra block.. it's too late to do anything about it now other than try to sell it

cl3p20:
thanks as well, no matter how hard I try I'll still be in your shadow but atleast its a skillful shadow to be under. the setup once I get it on my loop is probably going to be uglier than this but atleast im not busting out the aligator clips and daisy chains of carbon resistors for the vmods again... yet lol

Im gonna try a OCP mod with those carbon resistors if I get a chance though, im going to try to solder all 4 OCP smrs to little ports on an 8 pin PCI-e power plug and put resistors in between the ports to bypass voltage.. it could work


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


voltage_drop:
be careful with the vMEM mod it SUCKS! im not sure why the mod is near that little PWM when there is a RT9259 IC on the card as well.. odd. thanks. I probably should have tested the cards first when they came it but whatever, I just wish I didn't pay 40$ for the extra block.. it's too late to do anything about it now other than try to sell it

cl3p20:
thanks as well, no matter how hard I try I'll still be in your shadow but atleast its a skillful shadow to be under. the setup once I get it on my loop is probably going to be uglier than this but atleast im not busting out the aligator clips and daisy chains of carbon resistors for the vmods again... yet lol

Im gonna try a OCP mod with those carbon resistors if I get a chance though, im going to try to solder all 4 OCP smrs to little ports on an 8 pin PCI-e power plug and put resistors in between the ports to bypass voltage.. it could work


Thanks for the heads up on the Vmem Doc, I havent even mapped it out yet so I have no idea of what Im looking at for this mod but its nice to have someone to go off of to keep my research at a minimum, Thanks!

Everytime I watch Transformers Revenge of the Fallen I think of you when the little decepticon is probing dudes brain and he says,"Tha Docta"!


----------



## theo.gr

How do u like my latest mod on my 5770???I added 2 coils just for fun but they seem to be working adding stability to the card!They get too hot too!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks nice. Wish I had some spare coil inductors.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


How do u like my latest mod on my 5770???I added 2 coils just for fun but they seem to be working adding stability to the card!They get too hot too!!!


looking good








what kinda coils are that and what is their purpose? (connected to what?)


----------



## tha d0ctor

definately looking good, you've done a lot of mods to that, do you have it on water to really let it tear?


----------



## tha d0ctor

here are the 3x 8800GTX's in action turning my loop into a sauna



















I haven't worked out 3-way SLI yet but I hope I can, in the meantime I've been doing regular SLI runs ending in a lot of dissapointment... I managed to take 1st in vantage though (I am yet to update) but I am still around 300-400 points shy of 18,000 3d mark vantage points, lol nearly as fast as some people's stock GTX 295


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Looks good Doc. I know you said you havent gotten the 3 way worked out yet but have you figured out what the problem is? So two OC'ed 8800GTX's are nearly as fast as a stock 295, sweet. Got to get me another one to add to the one I got







. Also it could be the angle of how you took the shot but the bottom card looks as if its being flexed a little.


----------



## PizzaMan

EVGA makes a 3-way bridge that is spaced like your setup. Just unable to find one for sell. The one I found is a picture of what is sent on with mobos.

You really have those puppies crammed in there. I see how those buttom two cards are bowing away from each other.


----------



## tha d0ctor

they are definately bending to say the least lol I'm not sure what to do about it

nvm it turns out it was the molex for the vmeasure that was warping it, I snapped it off so it's dangling but it should stilll work, now it's just harder to reach

Pizzaman: please let me know if you find that SLI bridge, it is a must own for me!

edit:

found a pic of it but the spacing seems off


----------



## FtW 420

I picked up some Arctic cooling flexible SLI bridges when I was trying to get 3 way sli working on the bloodrage, never did get it to work though. All 3 cards were recognized in device manager & they would all fold fine, but only 2 gpu sli. When I got the giga board I tried the same setup with the flexible bridges & 3 way worked fine, I just figured tri sli wouldn't work on the bloodrage, hopefully you can make it work.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I picked up some Arctic cooling flexible SLI bridges when I was trying to get 3 way sli working on the bloodrage, never did get it to work though. All 3 cards were recognized in device manager & they would all fold fine, but only 2 gpu sli. When I got the giga board I tried the same setup with the flexible bridges & 3 way worked fine, I just figured tri sli wouldn't work on the bloodrage, hopefully you can make it work.


FtW do you know what bios you were running at the time and which PCI-E slots you used? I remember reading you and someone else saying that a while back but I figured something must have gone wrong because I read this from Foxconn's site:

Quote:



ATI CrossFireX™ & NVIDIA SLI™support 
ATI CrossFireX™ technology harnesses the power of up to 4 ATI graphics cards simultaneously to deliver ultra-smooth 3D graphics.NVIDIAÂ® 3-way SLI™ enables up to 2.8x performance gain over a single GPU and supports full HD gaming.



http://www.foxconnchannel.com/produc...d=en-us0000430

So I figure if i can't get it to work once the flexible bridges arrive I can always give them a call to try to resolve or demand a refund lol

another weird thing is I can't get the 3rd 8800GTX to serve as a dedicated physx card either...


----------



## FtW 420

I think the bios version was 6.00 PG (the one that came stock), never had a problem with it & could get 220 bclk so I didn't update it.
I was using slots 1, 2 & 3, water cooled in slot 1, air cooled in slot 2 & water cooled in slot 3. Tried a bunch of driver changes, reinstalled OS & everything appeared to be working perfect except the ability to enable tri sli.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, if you have only SLi compatable(like modeled) cards installed you can't dedicate one for Physx. Its an nvidia driver fail...hopefully they will fix it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, if you have only SLi compatable(like modeled) cards installed you can't dedicate one for Physx. Its an nvidia driver fail...hopefully they will fix it.


Thank's pizzaman

I found this a little while ago on the Nvidia forums which completely reaffirms what you said:

Quote:



Note: Due to a current limitation within the drivers you cannot set multiple physx devices independently on any GPU that shares the same device ID. For instance. If you have three GTX 260's installed and want 2 way SLI + one 260 PhysX GPU. This is not possible currently. However if you were to use 2 GTX 260's in SLI with 1 9800GTX. You'd be able to set the 9800GTX as a PhysX device. Examples detailed below.


I guess the Nvidia driver's aren't perfect. I just hope the Bloodrage pulls through with this SLI, I need a few more medals before basic training to make up for how many points I'll lose with over 4 months of inactivity.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
Thank's pizzaman

I found this a little while ago on the Nvidia forums which completely reaffirms what you said:

I guess the Nvidia driver's aren't perfect. I just hope the Bloodrage pulls through with this SLI, I need a few more medals before basic training to make up for how many points I'll lose with over 4 months of inactivity.

Interesting find you have there. Its based on device ID. hmmmm, there are three different device IDs for the 96GT. I should try modding my BIOS with a new ID. Looked and the 88GTX only has one ID.

Here's a list if anyone's interested:


Spoiler: From 195.62 WHQL



NVIDIA_DEV.0040.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0041.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0042.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0043.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0044.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0045.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0046.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0047.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0048.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.004E.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0090.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0091.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0092.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0093.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0095.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.009D.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.00CD.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CE.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F4.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F5.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00F6.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F8.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F9.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.0140.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0141.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0142.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0143.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0145.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0147.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.014A.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.014C.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.014D.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
NVIDIA_DEV.014E.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
NVIDIA_DEV.014F.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0160.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0161.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0162.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0163.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0165.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.0169.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
NVIDIA_DEV.016A.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0191.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0193.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0194.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0197.01 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
NVIDIA_DEV.019D.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.019E.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DB.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DD.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DE.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DF.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0211.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0212.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0215.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0218.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0221.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0222.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0240.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0241.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0242.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0245.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0290.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0291.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0292.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0293.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0294.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0295.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.029C.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029D.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029E.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029F.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E4.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0390.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0391.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0392.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0393.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0394.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0395.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.039E.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D5.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D6.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.0400.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0401.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0402.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0403.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0404.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0406.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.040A.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
NVIDIA_DEV.040E.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.040F.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0420.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0421.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0422.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0423.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0424.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.042C.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.042F.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
NVIDIA_DEV.053A.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053B.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
NVIDIA_DEV.053E.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E6.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7.01 = "NVIDIA Tesla C1060"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7.02 = "NVIDIA Tesla T10 Processor"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7.03 = "NVIDIA Tesla T10 Processor "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EA.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EB.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F9.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro CX"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FD.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FE.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FF.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0600.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0601.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0602.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0604.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0605.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0606.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0607.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0610.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0611.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0612.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0613.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0614.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0615.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250"
NVIDIA_DEV.0619.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.061A.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
NVIDIA_DEV.061B.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro VX 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0622.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0623.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0625.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0626.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130"
NVIDIA_DEV.0627.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 140"
NVIDIA_DEV.062E.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.062F.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0635.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO "
NVIDIA_DEV.0637.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0638.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0640.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0641.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0643.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0644.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0645.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0646.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120"
NVIDIA_DEV.0658.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380"
NVIDIA_DEV.0659.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.065B.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.065F.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E4.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E6.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce G100"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E7.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E9.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F8.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F9.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FA.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FD.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FF.01 = "NVIDIA HICx16 + Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FF.02 = "NVIDIA HICx8 + Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E2.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E3.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E5.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i"
NVIDIA_DEV.0846.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0847.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0848.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0849.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084A.01 = "NVIDIA nForce 730a"
NVIDIA_DEV.084B.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.084C.01 = "NVIDIA nForce 980a/780a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084D.01 = "NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084F.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a"
NVIDIA_DEV.0860.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0861.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0864.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0865.01 = "NVIDIA ION"
NVIDIA_DEV.0868.01 = "NVIDIA nForce 760i SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.086A.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.086C.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i"
NVIDIA_DEV.086D.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0871.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0874.01 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.0876.01 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.087A.01 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 470"
NVIDIA_DEV.087D.01 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.087E.01 = "NVIDIA ION LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.087F.01 = "NVIDIA ION LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A20.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A60.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A65.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210"


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
definately looking good, you've done a lot of mods to that, do you have it on water to really let it tear?

Unfortunately not man..........I do it for the hell of it...
I hope in the next months i will be able to afford a CPU/GPU W/C loop cos i really want it for a long time now...!


----------



## tha d0ctor

trust me theo it's well worth the wait.

Excellent find there Pizzaman, I know one of these 8800GTX's was flashed to an ultra when I got it so that is certainly a possibility if I can't get tri-sli but to force a flash to a different device ID you generally need just that card in at the time or else NVFLASH won't let you proceed

edit:

a little pic pf my 2x 8800GTX's in action,, gonig to submit now,s ohuld be good for first in SLI fpr vantage.. but only around 3 points










I can't wait to see if I can get tri-sli off the ground now.


----------



## tha d0ctor

personal victory - I got 3 way SLI to work








'

time for some benching


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


personal victory - I got 3 way SLI to work








'

time for some benching


















What was the problem?


----------



## tha d0ctor

I just two flexible bridges in the mail today and I rebooted my computer after spending a decent amount of time trying to figure out how to arrange them. I had to hot glue one (hard bridge) in place because it kept popping off, I could care less though it works and seems to be benching about par with my GTX 295 when it was overclocked

just score 23386 in vantage, good for 1st place in 3x by 1000 points and my OC's (gpu and cpu) still have some headroom


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work Doc!


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks, I'll be updating them to hwbot soon and posting more pics but I originally was going to the gym before I discovered the bridges came in, so I need to get my training in before is tart playing crysis again.. this time with higher settings lol


----------



## PizzaMan

You post this in the gallery and don't post any pics of your hot glue action...I wantz to see ghetto bridging...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
personal victory - I got 3 way SLI to work








'

time for some benching









nice one








i bet that thing scores some nice points xD
[edit]it does, was viewing this topic at the time i was eating, and didnt refresh it after 50 minutes...xD


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
nice one








i bet that thing scores some nice points xD
[edit]it does, was viewing this topic at the time i was eating, and didnt refresh it after 50 minutes...xD

Here is the highest I could bench in vantage with my current CPU oc,s hould be good for first on hwbot for a ground shaking two points!










I apologize Pizza, Ill edit or reply with more pics after dinner, I would already have more pics and benchmarks done by now but I locked myself out of my house for 4 hours lol.

here you go pizzaman, and you too FtW 420 in case you are still interested in trying:



















left side of middle card > left side of right
left side of bottom card > right side of middle
right side of bottom card > right side of top


----------



## MADMAX22

Well did the cap job on both my cards (9800gtx+) and it seems like a nice little benefit. One one I used 1500uf standard caps and seemed to gain about 10 to 15 mhz gpu stability. Also raised the benchable by about 10mhz as well and still show results. 









My other one I initially tried the same style caps but only 1000uf and it didnt really help at all and could of made it worse actually. I think the caps werent close enough on voltage rating maybe.

So I pulled those off and replaced them with the solid jap caps I got that are 820uf 2.5v style.


----------



## PizzaMan

Did you notice a different when you went to the 2.5v caps? You where using 6.3v before right?

Oh, and the only down side to the newer smaller caps is the fact that they are smaller and have less surface area to dissipate heat.


----------



## JeevusCompact

@madmaxx, That's Incredible man.


----------



## MADMAX22

Thanks

Pizzaman on the one card they are 1500uf 6.5v caps and those are working good.

The second card that I replaced the caps on it were originally 1000uf 16v caps. Those didn't do anything. With the smaller 820uf 2.5v caps I am getting the same results as the first card with the 1500uf 6.5v caps.

Overall not that much of a gain but a little bit, worth half an hour of time in my book.

Of course now it looks like a robot puked on them but oh well.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Here is the highest I could bench in vantage with my current CPU oc,s hould be good for first on hwbot for a ground shaking two points!










I apologize Pizza, Ill edit or reply with more pics after dinner, I would already have more pics and benchmarks done by now but I locked myself out of my house for 4 hours lol.

here you go pizzaman, and you too FtW 420 in case you are still interested in trying:



















left side of middle card > left side of right
left side of bottom card > right side of middle
right side of bottom card > right side of top


WOW i7 [email protected] is like 2*[email protected],6!!!
I get 1700/17 on CPU VANTAGE


























































EXCELLENT work with the 8800s by the way!!!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

just did a little vantage run so i have some results to compare if the new cards come in.
Score isnt super, but i had a good laugh when i checked the cpu score








darn, i get more points at stock speed than an i7 clocked at 4.9ghz







amazing xD
CPU Score Phenom II x4 965 @ stock(3400mhz): 39490 i7 975 @4938 MHz: 32680










Gpu speeds are set at the EVGA GTX275 SC speeds, so a little overclock.


----------



## tha d0ctor

bastiaan, I believe your scores are inflated ebcause physx is enabled, if you disablr ppu int he options or turn off physx in nvidia control panel you will see significant drop in CPU score.

for us hwbot boys physx just doesn't fly


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


bastiaan, I believe your scores are inflated ebcause physx is enabled, if you disablr ppu int he options or turn off physx in nvidia control panel you will see significant drop in CPU score.

for us hwbot boys physx just doesn't fly


why would the cpu score drop if you disable physx? dont really get that


----------



## tha d0ctor

physx computations count towards the CPU score, thats why you see some people with 50k cpu scores and the top score on ORB, the 44k overall score, only has a 32k cpu score, becuase to have your tops core be recognized by ORB or hwbot you can't have physx on


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah okay, ill give it a try without physx if i think about it, im doing some missions now @ gta iv


----------



## Patch

I spent the day refurbing my 5870. Redid CL3P20's work (I had ripped most of it off when I thought the card was dead) and added a few things.

Enjoy.









Here's the OCP mod. I ripped off the solder point on the PCB when removing wires and was unable to re-attach to it (that's how I killed a Commando once....). So I just soldered to the pin it led to. Hope it works. Fixed 18K resistor between the leads.










This mod supposedly allows you use the EVbot to adjust voltages. Hope it works, cause it'll sure beat turning a trimmer.....










This card's been through a lot.........


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I spent the day refurbing my 5870. Redid CL3P20's work (I had ripped most of it off when I thought the card was dead) and added a few things.

Enjoy.









Here's the OCP mod. I ripped off the solder point on the PCB when removing wires and was unable to re-attach to it (that's how I killed a Commando once....). So I just soldered to the pin it led to. Hope it works. Fixed 18K resistor between the leads.










This mod supposedly allows you use the EVbot to adjust voltages. Hope it works, cause it'll sure beat turning a trimmer.....










This card's been through a lot.........





























That commando should work if that was the only thing wrong with it and you have used the right amount of resistance with the 18k. Nice work Patch, I also like the cap job on the graphics card


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 










I love how the caps look like they're on fire.









Can v'modding GPUs be entered in mod-of-the-month comps? Maybe we should start a v'mod of the month competition or something....


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice job patch, that really came out well! I'm glad you were able to fix the solder point, burnt pads are killers...

that cap job is awesome too, there's really little room for error and it coudn't have worked better. Also those bloodrage ramsinks are nice







Good luck with the benching !


----------



## Patch

Thanks guys!

Looks like the EVbot works.







It appears to disable 2D vs 3D voltage control though, seems to stay where it's set regardless of activity.



















Time to prep it, freeze it, and bench.









Before I thought it was dead it did a run with memory at 1400.....I hope it still can.


----------



## tha d0ctor

good luck with runs, that gameboy.. I mean EVbot looks amazing.. enjoy!


----------



## CL3P20

Sick stuff Patch! Cant wait to see how that EVbot gets working things out for you. That GPU has a rep to live up to now that its back from the 'dead'.









*Got some time to bench a P4 551 tonight, in between working on Bastiaan's 275. Had to by a new tip for my solder iron, after my 6yr old knocked it over and bent the tip horribly







..just set me back a few hours..no biggie.


----------



## SwishaMane

Neat thread! Wish I knew more about electronics besides elementary stuff. I'd like to do some modding to my 5850, but theres no mods out yet.







Are all the caps ppl put on cards for vdroop? How do you just know where to solder caps? I'd like to get some big things popping with my 5850 for sho!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Neat thread! Wish I knew more about electronics besides elementary stuff. I'd like to do some modding to my 5850, but theres no mods out yet.







Are all the caps ppl put on cards for vdroop? How do you just know where to solder caps? I'd like to get some big things popping with my 5850 for sho!

Post some pics of your card in a new thread and we can help you work out the v'mods for it. It's always nice to be one of the first to mod a new model.


----------



## 1156

hi guys, this is billg8z, i just made a new account because i didnt like my old usernam, but heres my 8800, just did the vmem and vmeasur for it, so its looking good











sadly it means i have no rep on this account :-(


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
hi guys, this is billg8z, i just made a new account because i didnt like my old usernam, but heres my 8800, just did the vmem and vmeasur for it, so its looking good











sadly it means i have no rep on this account :-(

Whats up man! wheres your avatar? Anyways the mods looking good, keep it up







Like the new name


----------



## CL3P20

Bastiaan's GTX275.. GPUv + input and output caps and vmeasure ..just need to throw vMEM on it now. Just finished though..liquid tape is still drying.


















..and a shot of where all the action takes place...tha mod cave! [aka- little corner in meh garage







]


----------



## CL3P20

couldnt stand that other photo..so I took some better ones


























































...qwk shot of stable clocks on air.. core needs 1.285v for the next strap @ 778mhz, shaders just need to be a few C cooler to remain stable at 1720mhz strap..and mem is just rocking out @ 1188mhz on stock voltage


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Whats up man! wheres your avatar? Anyways the mods looking good, keep it up







Like the new name


thanks man 

avatar is up again lol, thanks for the reminder









yea, i much prefer the new name too, glad you like it

cl: damn, gotta try buy some of that liquid tape









btw: sorry if my spelling is bad and posts are short, im using on screen keyboard...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awsome pictures ryan, collecting them all over the place at ocn!! xD


----------



## CL3P20

lol..i just PMd them to you as well


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, i just woke up and gotta go to work, so not much time to check the details








but ill do at my work









Grtz


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*










[


Looks like these two should get a room.


----------



## CL3P20

..ORFLOMGMAO!! That GPU is a real orgy of capacitors alright







..I'd love to see how it clocks on the sauce..thought it was going for 800core on air at first







.. but stopped just short at 778mhz.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lmao, just what i thought xD


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You guys definitely need to get out of the house more often







LOL It is kinda funny though


----------



## Martkilu

"Whyd it crash?!" "Caps gettin busy making moar microfarads"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, little caps all over the place, this thing will be the mother of stability xD


----------



## theo.gr

Nice cap mod CL...
Just u guys wait till i get my 5770 back and get the PC running...
I am gonna mod this vga* TOO!!!ALL SOLID CAPS!4v/560uF FTW*


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Nice cap mod CL...
Just u guys wait till i get my 5770 back and get the PC running...
I am gonna mod this vga* TOO!!!ALL SOLID CAPS!4v/560uF FTW*


Cant wait to see the results! You gotta love the jap caps


----------



## 1156

my 8800gt has been giving me really bad 3dmark 06 scores recently, im getting 8200ish with it at stock and the cpu at stock,pretty sure i was getting in the 11k range with both at stock the other day, any ideas? tried reinstalling drivers and 3dmark, and tried 180s and 195 drivers, both pretty similar results


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


my 8800gt has been giving me really bad 3dmark 06 scores recently, im getting 8200ish with it at stock and the cpu at stock,pretty sure i was getting in the 11k range with both at stock the other day, any ideas? tried reinstalling drivers and 3dmark, and tried 180s and 195 drivers, both pretty similar results


Do you have physx disabled? and have you tried the 186 or 191.07 drivers?


----------



## 1156

sorted, it was in the second PCIE slot,i put it in the first and was getting 10.5k ish, then installed the 195s(instead of 180s) and we are away, just managed to get 14005 with the mem and core and shaders overclocked. still have a question though, how to get it even higher, dont reply here, have a look at my post in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/general-vol...entials-4.html

EDIT: hmm, looks like physx was enabled too, and still is, just disabled it and gonna see if it gets me moar points :-D


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Cant wait to see the results! You gotta love the jap caps










Tomorrow is the big day!I will have to discover the vmod for my most propably new PCB 5770 and then add caps,change TIM,etc...U know funny stuf!
But then again my GF is coming over for the night...







That will be fun too!!!
















EDIT:I could wait till tomorrow so i started capping my GF 6200 again...I remind u its a very small PCB,half sized.
What i did was to add,in the already previously added 6 caps,4 wire extensions 1 for each mem chip,waitinng for tomorrow 4 4v/560uF SOLID CAPS cos i didnt know the polarity yet...
I also BOLTED the little POS cooler with screws and SPRINGS of my 1283 cooler,the GHETTO WAY!!!
I wll post pics tomorrow cos now i uses my sis 's pc...
U wont believe your eyes how i did all this in such a small card!
I hope it still works after that and break some records again!!!!!


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Tomorrow is the big day!I will have to discover the vmod for my most propably new PCB 5770 and then add caps,change TIM,etc...U know funny stuf!
But then again my GF is coming over for the night...







That will be fun too!!!
















EDIT:I could wait till tomorrow so i started capping my GF 6200 again...I remind u its a very small PCB,half sized.
What i did was to add,in the already previously added 6 caps,4 wire extensions 1 for each mem chip,waitinng for tomorrow 4 4v/560uF SOLID CAPS cos i didnt know the polarity yet...
I also BOLTED the little POS cooler with screws and SPRINGS of my 1283 cooler,the GHETTO WAY!!!
I wll post pics tomorrow cos now i uses my sis 's pc...
U wont believe your eyes how i did all this in such a small card!
I hope it still works after that and break some records again!!!!!


Can't wait to see pics 
Hopefully I get my 5770 back soon and we can see who can clock higher


----------



## 1156

well i was bored and just recieved my new card reader, so decided to upload pics of my very proffessional equipment 

heres my iron, my burnt keyboard and my PC platform :-D


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Looks nice man! Tech stations come in handy when modding dont they. What are you running? I noticed you havent filled out your specs yet.


----------



## 1156

oh yea, i havnt since the new account >_<
will fill it out now, but its is:

e8400, P5K, 2gb Gskill ddr2 800, 650w silverstone decathlon, 8800gt fro vmodding(in pic, and 4870 for usual use

lol, my soldering iron cost me about $5 about 4 years ago, no jokes, my dad bought it, and all i used it for was melting plastic stuff, but it works alright after i filed the tip, i bought another $10 one the other day, but dont like it, its 20w iirc, and doesnt really melt my lead free solder easily

yea, the tech station is pretty awesome, i picked it up off someone from a local forum cheap as, its aluminum, and is really nice because its so easy to access all the stuff i need rather than pulling off a side panel and poking around inside ti with a dmm


----------



## theo.gr

well i jot got my 5770 from RMA and i was right,it is the CHEAPER,YET nicely designed PCB...There s nothing missing i think.What do u think?
First thing i did was to put sinks on the VRMs and upper memory.
I also searched for V CONTROLLERS.
vGPU is controlled by uP6204 controller that i see for the 1st time.Its 3 phase so i suppose it uses I2C but not curently supported by MSI.
vMEM is (HERE IS THE BIG ADVANTAGE OF THIS PCB) uP6101!!!!YAYYYYYYYY!!!!
FB to Ground 3,52kOhms!!!vMEM mod is on the way!!!
In the original PCB this is done by dual Volteras so u cant mod...
Anyway i left everything else stock in order to find the max OC and then see diferences by cappin/modding!

The only bad is that after getting new mobo too,i think that either my BALLISTIX or my PSU are damaged...rigth now i run off a 1GIG 667 but when i checked them in my friends pc they worked fine.I think PSU is the suspect!!!

[img=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/5135/dsc00088n.th.jpg]
[img=http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4172/dsc00089t.th.jpg]
[img=http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5894/dsc00085u.th.jpg]
[img=http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8845/dsc00086e.th.jpg]


----------



## theo.gr

well i jot got my 5770 from RMA and i was right,it is the CHEAPER,YET nicely designed PCB...There s nothing missing i think.What do u think?
First thing i did was to put sinks on the VRMs and upper memory.
I also searched for V CONTROLLERS.
vGPU is controlled by uP6204 controller that i see for the 1st time.Its 3 phase so i suppose it uses I2C but not curently supported by MSI.
vMEM is (HERE IS THE BIG ADVANTAGE OF THIS PCB) uP6101!!!!YAYYYYYYYY!!!!
FB to Ground 3,52kOhms!!!vMEM mod is on the way!!!
In the original PCB this is done by dual Volteras so u cant mod...
Anyway i left everything else stock in order to find the max OC and then see diferences by cappin/modding!

The only bad is that after getting new mobo too,i think that either my BALLISTIX or my PSU are damaged...rigth now i run off a 1GIG 667 but when i checked them in my friends pc they worked fine.I think PSU is the suspect!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
well i jot got my 5770 from RMA and i was right,it is the CHEAPER,YET nicely designed PCB...There s nothing missing i think.What do u think?
First thing i did was to put sinks on the VRMs and upper memory.
I also searched for V CONTROLLERS.
vGPU is controlled by uP6204 controller that i see for the 1st time.Its 3 phase so i suppose it uses I2C but not curently supported by MSI.
vMEM is (HERE IS THE BIG ADVANTAGE OF THIS PCB) uP6101!!!!YAYYYYYYYY!!!!
FB to Ground 3,52kOhms!!!vMEM mod is on the way!!!
In the original PCB this is done by dual Volteras so u cant mod...
Anyway i left everything else stock in order to find the max OC and then see diferences by cappin/modding!

The only bad is that after getting new mobo too,i think that either my BALLISTIX or my PSU are damaged...rigth now i run off a 1GIG 667 but when i checked them in my friends pc they worked fine.I think PSU is the suspect!!!

[img=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/5135/dsc00088n.th.jpg]
[img=http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4172/dsc00089t.th.jpg]
[img=http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5894/dsc00085u.th.jpg]
[img=http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8845/dsc00086e.th.jpg]

Put those Ballistix in the freezer before your bench runs







That's who I get mine to run 1300 5-4-4-12 @ 2.44v


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Put those Ballistix in the freezer before your bench runs







That's who I get mine to run 1300 5-4-4-12 @ 2.44v


First i will need to boot with them again under normal conditions








The pc wont boot with them...
But i had them *1203MHz 6-5-6-15 @2,04volts 24/7*.Nice ha???

I aws thinking putting them to oven...for how much and in what temp exactly?Anyone knows????????

EDIT







id some quick troublshooting and foud out that 1 of my BALLISTIX is damaged for sure...Wont boot with both of them,only CPU detection sometimes but then stuck.Only running 2gigs now ,its acceptable...!
ANY SUGGESTIONS ofr the damaged stick?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


First i will need to boot with them again under normal conditions








The pc wont boot with them...
But i had them *1203MHz 6-5-6-15 @2,04volts 24/7*.Nice ha???

I aws thinking putting them to oven...for how much and in what temp exactly?Anyone knows????????

EDIT







id some quick troublshooting and foud out that 1 of my BALLISTIX is damaged for sure...Wont boot with both of them,only CPU detection sometimes but then stuck.Only running 2gigs now ,its acceptable...!
ANY SUGGESTIONS ofr the damaged stick?


Freezer for 3 hours, worked on one of my old ddr2 gskill sticks a while back

If it's anything like baking an xbox360, just 385F for 10 mins but it might be completely different


----------



## CL3P20

350-400 for 5-10min ... I think I used 350 for ~7min last time I baked my Ballistix..didnt even use the freezer..worked great! Was back to rocking 540mhz cas4 in no time


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
Freezer for 3 hours, worked on one of my old ddr2 gskill sticks a while back

If it's anything like baking an xbox360, just 385F for 10 mins but it might be completely different










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
350-400 for 5-10min ... I think I used 350 for ~7min last time I baked my Ballistix..didnt even use the freezer..worked great! Was back to rocking 540mhz cas4 in no time









Thanks guys!Should i remove the cooler off the stick?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Theo glad to hear they took your card back. Not sure about your previous question as I have never done that befor but Im sure somebody will tell you


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
First i will need to boot with them again under normal conditions








The pc wont boot with them...
But i had them *1203MHz 6-5-6-15 @2,04volts 24/7*.Nice ha???

I aws thinking putting them to oven...for how much and in what temp exactly?Anyone knows????????

EDIT







id some quick troublshooting and foud out that 1 of my BALLISTIX is damaged for sure...Wont boot with both of them,only CPU detection sometimes but then stuck.Only running 2gigs now ,its acceptable...!
ANY SUGGESTIONS ofr the damaged stick?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
Freezer for 3 hours, worked on one of my old ddr2 gskill sticks a while back

If it's anything like baking an xbox360, just 385F for 10 mins but it might be completely different










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
350-400 for 5-10min ... I think I used 350 for ~7min last time I baked my Ballistix..didnt even use the freezer..worked great! Was back to rocking 540mhz cas4 in no time









Only takes ~30 mins at the most for the freezer to do its job. About the same time as preheating and cooking. Though, I strongly suggest giving them at least 10 mins in the freezer before any bench run. You'll be surprised as the effects actually last a couple hours. At least they always do for me. Until I brake the 2.4v barrier and then they heat up really quickly.

Here's a collection a made a while back. Did all of them after a run in the freezer.

CAS 4:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481956 1100 ~2.25v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481969 1150 ~2.35v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481979 1175 2.42v

CAS 3:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481985 850 ~2.4v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481988 875 ~2.45

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481991 890 ~2.50v

CAS 5:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519358 1300 2.35v

I so wanted to hit 1200 Cas4 and 900 Cas3 T1. Looks I should be able to here soon though.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice Pizza! Good clocks for sure ..as for removing the heatspreaders before cooking..my thoughts were it would actually help put heat where its needed...on the IC's ..so I left mine on.


----------



## theo.gr

Nice!So i ll leave them on.I froze the stick for 4 hours and i manged to boot windows but it froze soon after...








So only oven is left...350F for 6-9 minutes RIGHT?

EDIT:Alright i baked it nice and good,180C for 7 minutes,couldnt touch it from the heat!
I have a fan blowing on it right now to cool down and then i am gonna check again.
Do u think this run was enough or should i bake it a little higher?Say 200C?


----------



## Martkilu

Finally got around to upping the voltage

























Not by a lot...yet








New cooler should be here tues/weds


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work, smart choice keeping the voltage at moderate levels until you get your cooler in


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Nice work, smart choice keeping the voltage at moderate levels until you get your cooler in

Danke and yes I know it looks messy


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
smart choice keeping the voltage at moderate levels until you get your cooler in

well certainly not what I did back when i modded my first vga,a 4850!
I put 1,35volts on STOCK SINGLE SLOT COOLER!!!!!






















It as screaming trying to lower the temps!Till i presented my card with a musashi!!!!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


well certainly not what I did back when i modded my first vga,a 4850!
I put 1,35volts on STOCK SINGLE SLOT COOLER!!!!!






















It as screaming trying to lower the temps!Till i presented my card with a musashi!!!!


I hear ya. It wasnt my first mod but I tried pushing my PNY 8800GT with a stock cooler and totally messed up the RAM. Now its sitting in my old ladies rig with with underclocked RAM to keep it stable and Vmodded [email protected] It will still get down in Crysis though.

@Martkilu~Your mod looks pretty good, not messy at all. Keep it up


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


I hear ya. It wasnt my first mod but I tried pushing my PNY 8800GT with a stock cooler and totally messed up the RAM. Now its sitting in my old ladies rig with with underclocked RAM to keep it stable and Vmodded [email protected] It will still get down in Crysis though.

@Martkilu~Your mod looks pretty good, not messy at all. Keep it up










Well lucky me it hold till i put the susashi on!
Then it felt so cool that it cought a cold


----------



## 1156

update on my 8800gt, and my ocp mod, the mod went pretty badly, but i managed to recover and complete the mod


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


update on my 8800gt, and my ocp mod, the mod went pretty badly, but i managed to recover and complete the mod




Cool, looks like modding madness going on


----------



## 1156

haha yea, if cl3p20 sees this post, then for the liquid tape you use, is it the stuff in a spray can? i just got some and testing it out atm, waiting for it to dry, oh, and im guessing you can peel it off easily if needed?


----------



## CL3P20

I use the goo that you "paint" on... pretty sure Pizzaman got some of the spray, and was pretty happy with it..spray might be better for 'proofing' for -0 benching..Ive not used it though myself.


----------



## 1156

alright, thanks, well, i cant find the paint on stuff, but oh well, i have the spray on stuff and i just sprayed it on an old card and it still works and looks pretty cool lol, and seems easy to get off, so seems like what i want, i think i will put it on my 8800 just to tidy it up a bit, its just harder to apply in a spray can

and yea, chances of me getting my hands on a ln2/dice pot and some ln2/dice it non existant with my budget ect :-(

so no need to proof for sub zero cooling


----------



## PizzaMan

Added some more caps to the fronside of my two reference design 96GT's. Also added the inductors CL sent me. Spent 15 mins trying to get the piggy backing inductors soldered while the iron was switched to 15w.







Once I switched it to 30w it went much quicker. Needed one more 16v cap.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work pizza... +rep


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for the gallery...

Antec 350w PSU mod..









VR with a switch that shorts green and ground to trigger PSU to power on.









Can tune 12v up to 12.8v max









Created a 24v plug with the yellow 12v and the blue -12v. Can tune up to 25v.









Here where some attempts while I was figuring out the right resistance needed.
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1427.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1426.jpg


----------



## theo.gr

Finally i got to mod my V3 5770.I have to admit it clocks much better than the V1.I get [email protected],31volts.And i hope i get 1050 before 1,4.
Here u go and i will post complete v mod guide in the essentials thread soon!


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks good sir


----------



## CL3P20

Nice going guys!! I managed to throw a slew of caps on my 5770 this morning when the wifey wasnt paying attention







....







I'll get some pics of it up later on


----------



## 1156

*pizza:* hmm, interesting stuff with overvolting the 12v rail, next step is bypassing OCP/OVP
i have done the green to ground mod and the +12v and -12v mods before, to make some pretty cool test PSUs, unfortunately i only have 12v fans, which tend to burn out rather quickly at 24v 
although i hav a thermaltake tmg sl1 which i had running on 24v for the good part of a year, and it still went strong with 24v the whole time, although got MEGA hot, like i touched the area where the motor is(covered by a sticker) and it burnt my finger, after a while the sticker even went pretty brown

also, does anyone know if running fans on +12v and -12v actually draws much/any current from the -12v? because -12v rails usually are like less than 1 amp

pretty sure the fan still works today, traded it to a mate for something a while back

*theo:* looking good, glad to hear your getting better clocks from it then the v1

*cl:* pics or it didnt happen :-D

and off topic, but i scored myself a new radiator really cheap

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/List...x?id=272140494

Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Radiator for $41(nz dollars) shipped, that is *28usd shipped*
so hopefully will be able to push some nice clocks out of my e8400, and possibly pick up a GPU block for my poor 8800gt

really looking forward to getting the rad


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



also, does anyone know if running fans on +12v and -12v actually draws much/any current from the -12v? because -12v rails usually are like less than 1 amp


 Yes and no... since its a [-] current, the flow is reversed...totally unsure of how the amperage rating would be affected..but most everything with negative current, is below 5amp capacity. I have run 24v using a few of my mod'd psu's for a while..had one that lasted 3yrs, until one day I hooked the fans up backwards and smoked it









*Oh..and added 6x 2.5v 820uf caps to GPU and vMEM on my 5770.. + 1x 16v 240uf and 1x 16v 100uf to GPUv input phase... so far so good... 975mhz core at 1.22v on stock cooler







[mem at 1320].


----------



## theo.gr

Guys enjoy!
First 5770 on 03!I beat a guy of 200MHz more core dunno how but it happened!
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...radeon_hd_5770


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Guys enjoy!
First 5770 on 03!I beat a guy of 200MHz more core dunno how but it happened!
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...radeon_hd_5770

YOu beat an AMD proc, that's how


----------



## Andr3az

2400 PRO, vmem mod doesn't work, needs redoing. Got GPU to 1.55v, but it won't go over 857mhz, tried up to 1.65v.









Also, I got these 10v 2200uF caps here, so maybe they help me get some more mhz








2200 uF isn't too much right? Stock ones are 10v 470uF for memory and 2.5v 820uF for GPU. Thought of piggybacking them.


----------



## PizzaMan

Piggy backing is the way to go









I have the same issue with a 6600GT I played with a few months ago. No mater how much voltage I give GPU (1.8v) it wouldn't increase in clock. It's an OCP limit. Need to figure out an OCP mod. One of these days I'll try to figure mine out. What is the IC on your card?


----------



## Andr3az

NEXEM NX2124, both for vmem and vgpu. Datasheet: http://www.nexsem.com/pdfs/2124DS.pdf

FB is pin 6 and ground is pin 3.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Piggy backing is the way to go










I have the same issue with a 6600GT I played with a few months ago. No mater how much voltage I give GPU (1.8v) it wouldn't increase in clock. It's an OCP limit. Need to figure out an OCP mod.


U gave me a great idea as to why i couldnt increase clocks too in my 6200TC!From 1,8 to 2,2*vCORE*didnt get a single Hz!
Lucky me i know the OCP mod!So what i need is to solder in parallel and then lower the value to 0 right?So no matter the current there wont be any OCP setting to stop it right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*


NEXEM NX2124, both for vmem and vgpu. Datasheet: http://www.nexsem.com/pdfs/2124DS.pdf

FB is pin 6 and ground is pin 3.


Good luck with the OCP mod!


----------



## CL3P20

@ theo- you will either have to judge off the data sheet or by messing with it yourself.. the mod could work with increased resistance .. or decreased, only testing or details in the datasheet can reveal the answer. If OCP point is connected to FB, then you must raise resistance to kill OCP...


----------



## Andr3az

I don't know anything about OCP mods








Do I find it on the IC-s datasheet? Because there is OCP mentioned few times.

Theres some OCP comparator thingy on the IC-s block diagram. It looks like it is connected to the SW pin.
Am I even looking in the right direction?

EDIT: So can I piggyback 2.5v and 3.3v with 10v caps? Or it would be bad idea?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ theo- you will either have to judge off the data sheet or by messing with it yourself.. the mod could work with increased resistance .. or decreased, only testing or details in the datasheet can reveal the answer. If OCP point is connected to FB, then you must raise resistance to kill OCP...

I saw on the datasheet that its triggered on the 360mV i think...anyway i thinkit was connected to FB so thre will be need to remove the resistor and replace it right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


I saw on the datasheet that its triggered on the 360mV i think...anyway i thinkit was connected to FB so thre will be need to remove the resistor and replace it right?



Quote:



voltage on SW pin is below 360mV the over current occurs


I'm going to say a lower resistance on SW to help keep the voltage from dropping below 360mv. Additional caps should help to.


----------



## 1156

got the same question as andr3az, can i just put 10v 2200uf/3300uf caps onto anything below it? like if i have a 2.5v 2200uf cap, and a 2200uf 10v cap, would they perform the same? i dont have a 2200uf 2.5v cap, but just a hypothetical, because i DO have some 2200 and 3300uf 10v caps

currently have 2.5v 850 or something uf caps on my core


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
got the same question as andr3az, can i just put 10v 2200uf/3300uf caps onto anything below it? like if i have a 2.5v 2200uf cap, and a 2200uf 10v cap, would they perform the same? i dont have a 2200uf 2.5v cap, but just a hypothetical, because i DO have some 2200 and 3300uf 10v caps

currently have 2.5v 850 or something uf caps on my core

Yes you can. 10v caps will help some with capacitance. Though the ESR will be a little higher then using something closer to the voltage being used. ESR is basically the time it takes to pulled the charge from the cap. You want a low latency so to speak. That's why 2.5v perfect for most GPU/MEM capping, 6.3v good, 16v ok, 24v+ poor.


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yes you can. 10v caps will help some with capacitance. Though the ESR will be a little higher then using something closer to the voltage being used. ESR is basically the time it takes to pulled the charge from the cap. You want a low latency so to speak. That's why 2.5v perfect for most GPU/MEM capping, 6.3v good, 16v ok, 24v+ poor.


cheers, rep+
the guy in the shop told em they would perform exactly the same no matter what voltage rating and onlyu the uf matters, didnt seem to believe him, but bought them anyway just to keep around, i might try them instead of my 2.5s, maybe, maybe not, the 2.5v's didnt really help anyway, but maybe inductance is the limiting factor, or probably cooling(air







)


----------



## theo.gr

Here is my new cooler on my vmoded 5770!Hope u like it!


----------



## Martkilu

Still in the works (need to upload all my mods) but here's the 8800gts g80 I'm working on
-the wire is not blocking the cooler because I'm using a MCW-60- :whee:
Just readpoints atm but I thought it looked nice and thought I'd upload it








Edit: SICK cooler theo, which one is it?


----------



## PizzaMan

I like how you went throw the hole. Nice work.

Those are some huge caps on your desk.

Still prepping for the competition?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I like how you went throw the hole. Nice work.

Those are some huge caps on your desk.

Still prepping for the competition?


yeah I had to remod the gts because I f*d up the first two (based on the wrong vmod), the GTX died, random small part fell off another gtx, 8600gt's are bipolar (boot every few times and dont always OC as well)...
I stripped another 8600GT for inductors so I'll send yours back tomorrow, can you PM me your address again? Also putting a small present with them








thanks again mate









And the caps range from 2.5v 3900uF, 2.5v 820uF, 2.5V 1F, 6.3v 3900uF, 6.3v 3300uF, 16v 820uF, 16v 3900uF, and 16v 1500uF. Lots of fun coming soon








Also got a new iron, a 8$ iron marked down to 4$ because its open and parts missing that works really well. Also switched to silver solder and like it MUCH more than rosin-core.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've gotten to where I use rosin-core for VRs and general wire mounts and silver for inductors/caps.

2.5v 1F







I want to find some of those.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've gotten to where I use rosin-core for VRs and general wire mounts and silver for inductors/caps.

2.5v 1F







I want to find some of those.

On my iron rosin-core makes lots of small solid particles that are bleh, rather pay a small amount more and not deal with it. I'll post pics tomorrow off the part of the GTX I messed up







I knocked off three small brown rectangles with solder on each small edge.. Dunno what they are...

Also you might have one in your future


----------



## thx1138

You guys are nuts. Sorry if I'm flooding the thread but I would love to do something like this with my 4830 after my pencil mod was such a complete failure. I need some tutorials or some place to start (already looked at the vmod section on the forums, just a lot of questions by other people) I have my soldering iron and my multi-meter ready to go! Thanks


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
You guys are nuts. Sorry if I'm flooding the thread but I would love to do something like this with my 4830 after my pencil mod was such a complete failure. I need some tutorials or some place to start (already looked at the vmod section on the forums, just a lot of questions by other people) I have my soldering iron and my multi-meter ready to go! Thanks









We'll be happy to help








Make a new thread with pics of your card (front and back without cooler)
Also read this for a good background


----------



## 1156

Nice going Martkilu

Found an excuse to bust out the iron today, went ahead and did a vdroop mod on my P5K SE, might get pics later, not a big mod at all, but i might be doibg vcore soon, probably wont need it lol

i do have an e5200 which is waiting to be pushed to its limits under water :-D


----------



## PizzaMan

Spent 3 hours modding my GTX260 last night. Got up this monring and realized I didn't make a vMEM measure point. I got two vGPU measure points instead.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work Pizza! You gonna do input caps or inductors on it later...? You still testing the waters with the new mods so far and your cooling..? Thats a nice solid addition to the farm for GPU action


----------



## PizzaMan

Did the FB mod vs what ever that is posted for the 275. Works well. So far 1.25v, 818core 1684 shader. Not played with mem yet. I'll prbly do inductors and 16v caps in a week or two when I pull her again to make a vMEM measure point.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Is there a way to diagnose my 5850 (which seems dead) with a multimeter?

Could I start by measuring vgpu/vmem?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Is there a way to diagnose my 5850 (which seems dead) with a multimeter?

Could I start by measuring vgpu/vmem?


Good place to start. Do either of them give a reading?

I thought, my 96GT died the other day. Memory was reading .2v. Reinstalled drivers and it came back to life.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Good place to start. Do either of them give a reading?

I thought, my 96GT died the other day. Memory was reading .2v. Reinstalled drivers and it came back to life.










I'm going to have to search for my multimeter, but I may pay you if you can help me bring my card to life/maybe even improve it!


----------



## PizzaMan

Thread needed a good bump and Shamino's 580's are so hot, they belong in this thread.




























See CL3 and Nici in the back


----------



## CL3P20

Good find on the pics Pizza







..thanks for not posting all the ones of me wiff bottle in hand







*oh wait..i see one still

*Sham was killing the vMEM hard using 2.1v off the mod'd 480-half...wired direct-feed off the inductor outputs to capacitance input [post-inductors on the 580's]. He's got some crazy sauce for sure.


----------



## CL3P20

Finished the following on a pair of 9800GTX's yesterday









GPUv
caps
vmeasures
repaired broken or missing caps

Just gotta finish vmem and they are ready for testing.







..and photo shoot of course.


----------



## Liighthead

anyone vmodded a ECS 8400gs (pcie 512mb low profile ) or galaxy 9400gt ( 1gb )

lol once i find a better cooler forem ima oc the crappers out of them. the 9400 was used in my old rig, was oced 200mhz on core and 100mhz on memory, heh 70ish load... stable though ;D 
on stock volts :]

but anyways







i know u guys have a range of gpus so just wondering 
What gpus do you have ;D


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


anyone vmodded a ECS 8400gs (pcie 512mb low profile ) or galaxy 9400gt ( 1gb )

lol once i find a better cooler forem ima oc the crappers out of them. the 9400 was used in my old rig, was oced 200mhz on core and 100mhz on memory, heh 70ish load... stable though ;D 
on stock volts :]

but anyways







i know u guys have a range of gpus so just wondering 
What gpus do you have ;D 


Start a thread and post some pics of the card(s) and I'm sure someone will lend a hand.


----------



## PizzaMan

I was a little bored. So I made a pizza.


----------



## Liighthead

haha nice work.

btw: which part of the gpu am i takin a pic of ( 9400gt so can get some help vmodding it )

do they have to be high rez? :]


----------



## PizzaMan

Start with a pic of the back and a pic of the front w/o cooler. High res not needed for the full card pics, but will need a little more detailed pics when we point at an area of the baord for more pics


----------



## Liighthead

alright i have a few but idk if their alright lol


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;12067285*
> Thread needed a good bump and Shamino's 580's are so hot, they belong in this thread.


What is that!?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Want pics of 570!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12158094*
> What is that!?


It's a GTX580 on an LN2 pot with a 'Zombie' GTX480 attached.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12158111*
> Want pics of 570!


Coming soon. Just got through packer her up to ship to you.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pictures are coming soon, or the 570 is?

Either way I'm excited


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;12159274*
> It's a GTX580 on an LN2 pot with a 'Zombie' GTX480 attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon. Just got through packer her up to ship to you.


:O! what the ??!!?!?!? how is their a zombie 480 attachted lol..

get some nice clocks from it ;D

and 570  /waits for pics


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12159318*
> Pictures are coming soon, or the 570 is?
> 
> Either way I'm excited


Both

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12159335*
> :O! what the ??!!?!?!? how is their a zombie 480 attachted lol..
> 
> get some nice clocks from it ;D
> 
> and 570  /waits for pics


The 480 zombie sucking the life out of a 580 is Shimino's creatation, in which I've posted pics of. I've not yet to make a zombie card, but I have a GTX260 I'm considering using to learn how to.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So many mods!


----------



## PizzaMan

Bass.......you have no idea how hard it is not to hang on to this for the weekend.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

lol.

I'd let you if I didn't need it ASAP!

Come to a final conclusion on price? Or you just going to let me know tomorrow after you ship?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;12159660*
> The 480 zombie sucking the life out of a 580 is Shimino's creatation, in which I've posted pics of. I've not yet to make a zombie card, but I have a GTX260 I'm considering using to learn how to.


 how does a zombie card work btw?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12159887*
> how does a zombie card work btw?


The card is dead (or sacrificed) and its power phases are used. Basically, you get to double up on phases and this leads to much more reliable power delivery.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12159916*
> The card is dead (or sacrificed) and its power phases are used. Basically, you get to double up on phases and this leads to much more reliable power delivery.


ahhhh kool


----------



## CL3P20

Looks good Pizza.. what sorta temps you dealing with at the moment for clocks?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Looks good Pizza.. what sorta temps you dealing with at the moment for clocks?


Card is benchable at ~980 on stock cooler with ~55C load temps. Just dropped it off at the post office. Bass should be getting it Saturday.


----------



## CL3P20

lulz.. very nice indeed! Cant wait to see that thing rip some 1ghz +


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Neither can I, bro


----------



## Liighthead

where should i ground to?

for to mesure volts.. got the + on the gpu points.. but where should the ground go?


----------



## CL3P20

use the case or the VGA bracket on the GPU


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


use the case or the VGA bracket on the GPU


1. wont be in a case.. its on a box 
2. will the vga bracket still be alright?


----------



## CL3P20

yes.. it will be.







I ususally use the 2x screws on the VGA connector at the back of the GPU when they are in my bench station


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


yes.. it will be.







I ususally use the 2x screws on the VGA connector at the back of the GPU when they are in my bench station


alright kool.. thanks 4 that xD


----------



## runeazn

ughhh a cable just got loose








and i dont know where you soldered it cl3p20


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;12447609*
> ughhh a cable just got loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont know where you soldered it cl3p20


On what? ..I have not done any mods for you.. whose GPU did you buy?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Didn't you mod a GTX275 for BastiaanNL? I guess that since they're close that could be it.


----------



## CL3P20

Did a wire come detached from the blue VR or the white Vmeasure..?


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Good old 7800GTX with vGPU, vMEM(pencil), OCP and GPU cap mods


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Some nice and clean mods you got there Malk! Now that is what I call a resurrection!


----------



## mAlkAv!An

From that point of view I have many resurrectors here to bench for hwbot









I had a look at the OP again:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Ugly..or nice..it doesnt matter







..This thread is for showcasing what you might have mod'd "under the hood". Sound cards...motherboards...GPU's...RC toys'....whatever!! *If you have it soldered to run faster than stock..please.. Show us what you've got!!*











So this is what it can do now with good air cooling.
_Default clocks: 430/600MHz(Geo Delta +40)_


----------



## Liighthead

heh ive volt modded a small Tomas the tank engine train.
from a aaa 3v to a 9v battery xD fried one of them.

and also modded a few rc cars. from 3v ( AA battery's ) to 12v ;D haha tobad they all broke one way or another. 
also modded the motors in them so bigger n more powerful  quite fun untill the gears burn out


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;12470399*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a wire come detached from the blue VR or the white Vmeasure..?


thats the card ill mark it

herer you go :








so the part that connects on the chip...
i did not activate the voltmod yet
and i dont think i will be able if that cable disconnects...


----------



## PizzaMan

Just got done with mods on a P5B DLX.


----------



## Liighthead

nice







like the PCB board with the VR's on it


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


nice







like the PCB board with the VR's on it










 You want to know something even funnier..










































...its the same mobo









*Pizza- I know it will be kind to you. Sorry for the pics spam.. its just nostalgic for me to see the mod board go on it again


----------



## PizzaMan

Once I bumped the vDimm the D9's starting working.

I've already smoked a mosfet on the NB to 









It was still running with I flipped the PSU switch. Ordering a new mosfet soon.


----------



## cdoublejj

So i was playing my RX2600XT i found out that CCC limits the OC but, if i used riva tuner i could hit higher clocks if i went a few mhz over what CCC limited me too it would go blank HOWEVER if i went past that it didn't go blank but, the screen when all funny moving lines and what not but, the driver didn't crash. I'm thinking Vmod would be interesting but, there is no know Vmod info on this model.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127303


----------



## PizzaMan

Update. Pulled a mosfet from a 680i board. Seems to be working.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Any updates on my sad little 570? Still waiting for the stuff to arrive in the mail?


----------



## PizzaMan

Need to order mosfet. Last one was only $2.70 shipped.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;12558861*
> thats the card ill mark it
> 
> herer you go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the part that connects on the chip...
> i did not activate the voltmod yet
> and i dont think i will be able if that cable disconnects...


i guess you missed it?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;12565683*
> Need to order mosfet. Last one was only $2.70 shipped.


You need to order it or you need me to order one?


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


thats the card ill mark it

herer you go :








so the part that connects on the chip...
i did not activate the voltmod yet
and i dont think i will be able if that cable disconnects...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


i guess you missed it?


which leg of the chip needs to be connected with the wire ?


----------



## CL3P20

Thats just a capacitor for PLLv .. you can either remove the capacitor all together or land it back down to the SMD cap it is perched on top of.

This is the best picture I could find..









*keep in mind this is only really needed for high GPUv with subzero cooling..in other words you can 'clip' the other leg of the cap and remove all together without affecting the performance of the GPU on air/water, safely.

Regards,

CL3P


----------



## cdoublejj

so do you vmod for a fee? how and when do i know i wanna vmod say i vmod but, it still doesn't run stably at higher mhz just clip the wires?


----------



## runeazn

It costed more than 100$ for me(Not me but the original owner) so if you call that free, yeh he does.

The wire comes from that plastic fan connector thingy.
I thought without connecting those there would be no voltmod?

Or it is that multimeter position thingy.
But i am quite sure its from the fan head connector thigy


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Rune, yours was much more expensive because of the shipping.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;12647890*
> It costed more than 100$ for me(Not me but the original owner) so if you call that free, yeh he does.
> 
> The wire comes from that plastic fan connector thingy.
> I thought without connecting those there would be no voltmod?
> 
> Or it is that multimeter position thingy.
> But i am quite sure its from the fan head connector thigy


That sounds like a wire from the vmeasure point, you would need that to put the multimeter on to see what voltage you are using. If it is the positive side you should resolder it, if it is the ground side you could just stick the black probe to a common ground, or even in one of the middle holes in a molex connector from the psu.


----------



## PizzaMan

Still working on it, but it's coming together.


----------



## Liighthead

 what card(s) they?


----------



## PizzaMan

Working on try'n to get this dead 9600GT's VRM to power a HD5450 so I can get past the 1.3Ghz wall.


----------



## Liighthead

sweet


----------



## mAlkAv!An

If Tin were here he would say: add more wires and shorter ones


----------



## PizzaMan

Not to worried about this one having a ton of wires with it being a couple low-end cards. Got some 4 guage wire I'm gonna use when I use some bigger cards.

Having some trouble with this one though. Can't seem to get the ADP3208 to load VID. It loads up with vboot and .85v. I remembered last night that the card use to load VID after the drivers loaded. Try'n to figure out what to do to get the IC to load VID. Right now I can only tune up to 1.15v with a VR.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Pizza, how are you powering the IC? I can spot a wire which you have connected to EN pin, right? But what about the 5V VCC at Pin37?
Pin9(ST) and the external capacitor connected to it is responsible for all kind of VID changes, which includes the transition from VBOOT to VID voltage. According to the DS(p.20) a 2.5μA current leads to VID load.

Edit: Why can't you raise voltage higher via the VR?


----------



## Epitope

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*   Working on try'n to get this dead 9600GT's VRM to power a HD5450 so I can get past the 1.3Ghz wall.  
If you do get it to work you have to scream "It's ALIVE!" like a true mad scientist.

  
 You Tube


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


Pizza, how are you powering the IC? I can spot a wire which you have connected to EN pin, right? But what about the 5V VCC at Pin37?
Pin9(ST) and the external capacitor connected to it is responsible for all kind of VID changes, which includes the transition from VBOOT to VID voltage. According to the DS(p.20) a 2.5μA current leads to VID load.

Edit: Why can't you raise voltage higher via the VR?


Using the card in the PCIe slot ATM so it should have VCC, pwrgood and EN already. I do have wires connected to EN and pwrgood for trouble shooting. I do need to add a VCC before I cut the PCB.

Using the VR, I can only tune up to 1.15v before the IC shuts off. Need to make VID adjustments to go higher. Try'n to understand the ST pin.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Sounds to me like overvoltage protection... short Pin 12 and 11 to ground to disable OVP


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;12683897*
> Sounds to me like overvoltage protection... short Pin 12 and 11 to ground to disable OVP


now we're speaking the same language.. DOWN WITH OVP!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor;12683927*
> now we're speaking the same language.. DOWN WITH OVP!


Dude... Where have you been???


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;12683897*
> Sounds to me like overvoltage protection... short Pin 12 and 11 to ground to disable OVP


Nope, still tripping. Really need to get VID working.

Another pic since this is the Gallery.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Thats just a capacitor for PLLv .. you can either remove the capacitor all together or land it back down to the SMD cap it is perched on top of.

This is the best picture I could find..









*keep in mind this is only really needed for high GPUv with subzero cooling..in other words you can 'clip' the other leg of the cap and remove all together without affecting the performance of the GPU on air/water, safely.

Regards,

CL3P


well i am going to sell it in the future but i want a appraisal for this item, i know i shouldnt ask here but whats the value to a voltmodder?
it has double ram goooddieness 1792MB FTW
and has a full cover waterblock on it noaw for more overclockingness!

max clocks unknown as i dont dare to volt it with that cable loose, it happend when i mounted the waterblock and noticed it when it was all set up..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


well i am going to sell it in the future but i want a appraisal for this item, i know i shouldnt ask here but whats the value to a voltmodder?
*it has double ram goooddieness 1792MB FTW*
and has a full cover waterblock on it noaw for more overclockingness!

max clocks unknown as i dont dare to volt it with that cable loose, it happend when i mounted the waterblock and noticed it when it was all set up..


What, me? lol
For the guys who do the modding a lot of the fun stuff has already been finished, just needs a small repair. If it was fixed I think it would probably be worth more to the guys who want a modded card but don't want to mod it themselves...
If the price is right some of the guys in the bench team would want it I'm sure.


----------



## runeazn

oh ill fix it its just somewhere in the near future i would need to get my gtx out anyway.
as i am having a case mod, see siggy and it is near completing for like uhmm couple of months and yeah when its done ill need to transfer the card anyway. and thats the time i can repair, i am quite fond of my moderate solder skils, but anyprice?

and if any bench guys see it, hey its forsale now if i like the price


----------



## runeazn

Where is CL3P20 the modder should know how much it is worth


----------



## runeazn

bump

this thread/ forum gets abandoned


----------



## Liighthead

neva!


























Better pics when i get back xD

that extra molex connector is temporarily on their.


----------



## PizzaMan

Looking good Liighthead









I can't seem to figure out how I'm going to mount my GPU pot to my 5450.


----------



## Tw34k

While I love looking at this thread, I must admit I dont have the balls or funds to get my GPU anywhere near my soldering iron.


----------



## PizzaMan

First, you get the balls. Then start with something cheap. Cheap/lower end GPUs are really fun. The % of OC you can pull out of lower end cards......


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tw34k*


While I love looking at this thread, I must admit I dont have the balls or funds to get my GPU anywhere near my soldering iron.










yeah i wouldnt have the balls todo my 460 for a bit >.<
but that 8400gs cost me $15. 
then about $3 for the vr. but yeah









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Looking good Liighthead









I can't seem to figure out how I'm going to mount my GPU pot to my 5450.










thanks  hopfully oc this some more soon. and get another card to play with









either way you gotta get some pics of ur 5450


----------



## PizzaMan

I still got to put my rig back together so I can upload pics from my camera.


----------



## CL3P20

Finally got around to throwing both of the 285's on water..mod'd the SSC for OCP, so that both are now running 1.22v with OCP mods







No capping yet.. havent found that I need it at this point, as Im still pushing stable clocks on water.

*Did have to switch the GPU PSU from STF850W to my Antec TP1200..input voltage on the GPU's was dipping to 11.69v on load with both GPU's at 730mhz core / 1700+ shaders. Running on the TP1200, inputs now read 11.91v under load at 740+ core







...stopped the cards from squealing like pigs too









quick shot of daily clocks now- more room for sure.. temps are ~44c on load/34c idle

View attachment 206655


I plan on capping + LN after the 2nd gpu pot arrives.


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice......my TX650 runs 11.35v idle and load....you got me thinking about modding it again.








Love the new sig


----------



## CL3P20

some pics of yesterdays fun with my Hakko









GTX470- OCP mod/input inductors and caps


























..quick re-cap of my 8800GS.. added 2x 6.3v 2700uf's to GPUv output and 2x 6.3v 1000uf's to vmem [R47 inductors added too in place of smaller R40's]


















MSI PMDG1 5770- added slew of input and output caps for all voltages onboard. OCP mod done- GPU runs 1.23v stock now with 0% OCP







stable past 1150mhz on water.


























DFI T2RS for this months memory madness comp.. memV mod completed


----------



## PizzaMan

Some pretty stuff though Clepto.

Ever figure out that DFI bios?


----------



## CL3P20

..Well...

just finished prepping it.. got close enough to 4.4ghz on air with the E8400..going further requires getting colder now.

540fsb on air..and 54ns latency with 1080mhz ram auto timings still too..only manually set PL# ..Hypers are rocking out with just a hair over 2.29v too.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, the T2RS is great for memory bandwidth and latency. Kills those Giga boards.


----------



## CL3P20

pots dressed for cold weather.. memVR running +.15v over BIOS










..will be tuning on Dice'd NB/CPU now..ready for some '01 murder, as soon as I get where I like in the mem comp


----------



## mAlkAv!An

HD3850 - 512MB
vGPU, vMEM, Cap Mods


----------



## PizzaMan

Mikecdm's 8800 Ultra. Modded it on the side while I've been studying the 280.

Mods done: vGPU, vMEM, OCP, OVP, input and output caps.

With the OCP mod, vdroop on core is only ~.01-.02v.

Memory vdroops up +.02v. 2.05v stock, 2.12v with VR @ max resistance, 2.14v under load.

Put a lead wire over the OVP VR so it can be easily read.


































Set it to 1.4v and tuned a quick OC for 3D03 on the stock cooler. Just a quick test. Will let Mike kill it.


----------



## CL3P20

yummy! nice clocking on air.. cant wait for the good stuff!


----------



## Mikecdm

Card looks great, tons of caps everywhere







Memory is clocking better than when i had used it. Best I did on h2o with stock volts was 720/1134.


----------



## CL3P20

revamped the 5770 today.. if this doesnt get me another 15mhz.. I may have to destroy the GPU after benching [after I remove the caps of course







]

Added- 7x 6.3v - 1800uf for GPUv output
3x 16v - 4700uf for +12v input










*current highest stable bench speed = 1285mhz @ 1.36v


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Have you tried to add caps very close to GPU or VRAM to existing MLCCs?
From my experience doubleing the big solid caps gives less profit.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Best place for caps on a (mostly) reference 4890?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;13818914*
> Have you tried to add caps very close to GPU or VRAM to existing MLCCs?
> From my experience doubleing the big solid caps gives less profit.


I did.. so long as I have caps on the output phases.. I can run +1200mhz core. Without them, gpu is not stable beyond 1140mhz or so. My issue with moving the caps, is that I need space for mounting and bolt-down for the my pot.

I may try adding some 2.5v solid caps on the MLC's behind the core, so long as i can still figure out a way to mount the GPU to a pot.

*At this point Im just trying to stabilize the GPUv a bit more.. this PCB is too tight for me to add 2ndary inductors, or swap the stock ones ..







...I feel thats what it really needs.

@ bass- the 4890 layout is similar tot he 5870.. the 1x I did for Patch was really good.. pics below of added caps. Both SMD/MLCC & solid caps used.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Only needed four caps? Are there some on the back?


----------



## CL3P20

vdd & vddq = orange and yellow
gpuv = red
+12v input = purple


















*backside looks great for input caps.. you can do GPUv on the backside as well.. mem caps need to be on the front though.. little tight.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

These are the caps I have to work with... any of them stand out?


----------



## CL3P20

CER = ceramic... very fast discharge
TAN = tantalum... fast discharge, lots of uF in a small package

..thats about all I can tell off the listed numbers. I dont know if Cer/Tan caps are going to be nice to land where you need to though.. you most likely just want some standard 'can' type caps.. solid or non-solid shouldnt matter, as your far enough away from the core, that you shouldnt have to worry about the caps freezing.

*see if you can find something in the +800uf range, in a electrolytic cap.. 16v of course.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's all we have... maybe I can pull something off a boneyard PC.

Would the caps off an old HP/Dell be decent enough or this there some sort of hierarchy of capacitor quality?


----------



## CL3P20

There is definitely a difference between quality caps and the cheapos used in OEM mobo's.. mostly in the quality of the ripple or ESR rating [which is the "filtering" ability of the capacitor, for smoothing current fluctuations].

*Only thing is- your GPU may only need additional voltage supply for stability..and not additional filtering for current ripple. Unfortunately unless you have an Oscope and are a freakin elect. major.. the only way to tell is by testing different caps and their ratings/impact on the voltage and circuit.

I can tell you from my own experience, that just going from 4x 2.5v, 820uf caps -> 2x 2.5's and 2x 6.3v, 1800uf caps.. I gained ~40mhz of stable bench speed, and was able to lower voltage from 1.38 to 1.35v. The larger voltage cap, helped in smoothing ripple in the voltage supply a lot more is seems..even though the smaller 2.5v solid caps have a much better ESR rating than the 6.3v electrolytic caps I changed to.

^^^For this GPU.. more capacitance was all that was needed for higher clocks.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

2.5V caps instead of 16V?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


2.5V caps instead of 16V?


No.. that was an example.. I was talking about caps on the GPUv phases there.. for input phases you always need more than 12v.. so 16v is usually what is used.

GPUv and mem caps for output = 2.5, 4, 6.3v ..i look for +600uf as a min.
+12v input caps = 16v ..i look for +800uf as a min.


----------



## wumpus

8800GTX, vGPU, Vmem and read wires.

gotta love that eraser!


----------



## HobieCat

This thread needs a bump









Reference 4870...the hot glue is ugly, but it works


----------



## Liighthead

^  nice work i missed out on 2 x 4850s not to long ago







ah well but yeah this thread does need a bumpage...

so heres my 8800gt 512... vgpu and vmem i didnt do to bad haha it works anyways

also now has a accerlero s1 rev.2 heatsink soon to be armed with 2 x 220cfm fans







if it doesnt take off :/ or snap the poor card lol maybe one.. will see

and 1 of my 5750s... modded only one.. killed one i think :/ but should be good to play with haha


----------



## chaotic

HD 3870


8800 gts 512


----------



## madness777

MSI GTX570TFIII (right click on pic to open huge IMG)









vCore, vMem, vPLL (can monitor all of them in the MOLEX), OCP (per phase & full OCP), Raised switching frequency, IHS mod, Added caps and an Inductor for Mem. Did I miss anything?
Ready for -0°C >=]


----------



## ARandomOWL

Looks like you prepped that pretty well haha. Good job









How do you plan to insulate with so many caps on the back?


----------



## madness777

Dunno yet... But it's not gonna go under -50°C so I wont need that much. Maybe I'll just use eraser and sit there for 2h trying my best.
We'll see


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> vCore, vMem, vPLL (can monitor all of them in the MOLEX), OCP (per phase & full OCP), Raised switching frequency, IHS mod, Added caps and an Inductor for Mem. Did I miss anything?
> Ready for -0°C >=]


Nice work







. Can't wait to see what it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> How do you plan to insulate with so many caps on the back?


Obligatory


----------



## PizzaMan

With all those caps, I would use vaseline and/or some liquid electrical tape.


----------



## SwishaMane

This is my s939 ASUS A8N-E mobo with sli deluxe BIOS, vmodded up to 1.81vCore...





3800 x 2 @ 2.4ghz
2x 1GB Corsair Plats 2-3-3-7
eVGA 8800GTX that needs a good vmod + BIOS flash (IDK hwo to do vmod on it, lol)


----------



## madness777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> eVGA 8800GTX that needs a good vmod + BIOS flash (IDK hwo to do vmod on it, lol)


Check me out

Search for 8800GTX


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Check me out
> Search for 8800GTX


Ah, nice, will do, thanks!


----------



## chaotic

8800 gt 512


----------



## HobieCat

What a coincidence, I just modded a 8800gt 512 last night. I'll get the pics of the mod up when I get back home. I did vGPU and vMeasure; I didn't bother with vMem because the card has Qimonda memory


----------



## Jimbags

awesome thread cant believe ive never seen it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madness777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> What a coincidence, I just modded a 8800gt 512 last night. I'll get the pics of the mod up when I get back home. I did vGPU and vMeasure; I didn't bother with vMem because the card has Qimonda memory


Needs OCP, OVP =) + some caps and inductors. Helps with squeal/noise.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Needs OCP, OVP =) + some caps and inductors. Helps with squeal/noise.


Links to OCP, OVP please


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Links to OCP, OVP please


Place "1.2K" resistors across the caps marks in red. Value need not be exact.


----------



## madness777

http://i2.sqi.sh/s_3/eKv/13_geforce_8800gt_512mb_pci_e_vgpu_ovp_ocp_mods.jpg
^ This is the whole thing.

http://i2.sqi.sh/s_3/eKv/img_2620.jpg
Should look like this^
Can you see those 1K2 resistors (On the caps for the 3 phases around the Primarion chip). That is OCP. I think it's the simplest way to disable it. You decide if you want to use the other 2 methods shown on the 1st picture...


----------



## madness777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Place "1.2K" resistors across the caps marks in red. Value need not be exact.


DAYUUM you beat me! ''Value need not be exact.'' Yoda mode PHOHOH


----------



## HobieCat

Thanks guys, +rep to both, but I'm not sure if I want to waste that many VR's/caps on a card with Qimonda memory. If I find one with samsung mem then I'll do a full mod.


----------



## madness777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Thanks guys, +rep to both, but I'm not sure if I want to waste that many VR's/caps on a card with Qimonda memory. If I find one with samsung mem then I'll do a full mod.


=3 be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## PizzaMan

Hobie, if u need any of those SMRs for the OCP mod let me know. I have a bunch of them


----------



## chaotic

I think the ocp mod in the pic is from 8800ultra ARandomOWl








ocp for 8800 gt is here http://www.techpowerup.com/articles//overclocking/vidcard/149/5


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotic*
> 
> I think the ocp mod in the pic is from 8800ultra ARandomOWl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocp for 8800 gt is here http://www.techpowerup.com/articles//overclocking/vidcard/149/5


Eugh, you're right, it's for a GTX. Sorry about that.


----------



## madness777

Was gonna say it was for GTX/Ultra but the chip is the same and so is the mod, except for the cap number and position. =)
Still waiting patiently for 8800 mods to come.


----------



## exploiteddna

is this the kind of resistor that should/can be used?

http://www.newark.com/ohmite/43f1k2e/resistor-wirewound-1-2kohm-3w-1/dp/64K8904

Then, do we add the resistors like this? :


----------



## madness777

Doesn't matter what resistor you use as long as it's 1K2. Personally I'd use these
And yes, you solder them like that, in parallel with the caps.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Doesn't matter what resistor you use as long as it's 1K2. Personally I'd use these
> And yes, you solder them like that, in parallel with the caps.


awesome. if you were to use those surface-mount resistors, would you just place it on top of the caps in order to solder both ends ...?
i chose those other ones because they have leads already on them so it makes soldering them easier..


----------



## madness777

Just solder 1 end and then the other or glue it on the cap so it doesn't move, and you don't risk burning yourself.
Yes, they're easier to solder on, but you must be extra careful not to hit them with anything so they don't fall off or damage the PCB.
I still think it's better with SMD resistors. Your choice


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Just solder 1 end and then the other or glue it on the cap so it doesn't move, and you don't risk burning yourself.
> Yes, they're easier to solder on, but you must be extra careful not to hit them with anything so they don't fall off or damage the PCB.
> I still think it's better with SMD resistors. Your choice


alright, good deal. thanks for the tips.
youve already been helpful, but i must ask.. do you have a pic of a completed mod of this type?


----------



## madness777

They're really small but they're there. This is a GTS I modded
Haven't got any better picture of them.
This has every mod possible vCore, vMem, OCP, OVP, caps, inductors except PLL which wasn't figured out for 8800GT/GTS


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> They're really small but they're there. This is a GTS I modded
> Haven't got any better picture of them.
> This has every mod possible vCore, vMem, OCP, OVP, caps, inductors except PLL which wasn't figured out for 8800GT/GTS


wow thanks a million! thats a great picture and helps clarify/solidify things! MUCH appreciated!
++rep


----------



## ARandomOWL

If you use leaded resistors, use carbon film and not wirewound. Wirewound are for high power applications and thus are larger and more expensive.


----------



## exploiteddna

before i make a purchase for some of these, does it matter what wattage rating i get?
100mW, 125mW, 250mW, 500mW, 1000mW.... ??


----------



## ARandomOWL

1/8 and 1/4 Watt are standard values and fine for this application. Any of the values you mentioned are fine. Go for 250mW or less. Anything higher will be unnecessarily large (physically).


----------



## Rhaziell

This is a very interesting thread 

Where did you guys learned all that stuff? Are this all your own ideas?


----------



## madness777

The need for MHz got us to do this craziness.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWL*
> 
> 1/8 and 1/4 Watt are standard values and fine for this application. Any of the values you mentioned are fine. Go for 250mW or less. Anything higher will be unnecessarily large (physically).


thanks man, +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> The need for MHz got us to do this craziness.


lol, so true


----------



## ProChargedLS2

How does a thread that has a rule: must have pictures end up being a discussion?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> How does a thread that has a rule: must have pictures end up being a discussion?


seriously?


----------



## Rhaziell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> The need for MHz got us to do this craziness.


Do you know exactly what you're doing, or are you just following some guides or common ideas shared among internet?
I'm studying IT, with some basics of electronics, but I would have doubts ie. which cap would be right one to expand, even with adequate datasheet.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhaziell*
> 
> Do you know exactly what you're doing, or are you just following some guides or common ideas shared among internet?
> 
> I'm studying IT, with some basics of electronics, but I would have doubts ie. which cap would be right one to expand, even with adequate datasheet.


Some Many of these guys really do know what theyre doing and not just following a guide. Me personally, I just follow the guides. I did basic circuit analysis and quantum physics in my undergrad physics classes, so some of it makes sense. But I'm with you, in that I don't know how to determine which SMDs are the proper ones to be modded, even after reading the datasheets for the controller ICs.


----------



## madness777

Well. Modding has been around for quite some time now... Looking at circuit boards, they're quite simple really. So you try to get to know it and then find the best spec for it. It's all about getting to know your card, with help from previous cards/mods. No card is the same, but they work on the same principle. So if you use 2.5v 820uF caps on a 8800GT mod and it works perfect, they must be good for like a GTX570.
I've tried stronger caps (1500uF) but they didn't work so well with my card. So more doesn't mean it's better. And adding 100 caps isn't the only solution, besides, if the board already has good quality caps/inductors (power circuit) and enough of them, adding more just reduces the load of the ones already on the board thus reduces ripple by a tiny bit, gaining a little bit of stability and MHz.
So in time you get used to it and kinda know what you have to do to make it work. But you never know.

So, yes, we follow guides and share ideas/findings. People who share them are helping others.









Just my


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> But I'm with you, in that I don't know how to determine which SMDs are the proper ones to be modded, even after reading the datasheets for the controller ICs.


Lol I take different approaches. When I don't know which IC am I working with, I just plug a PSU to the power rail of the component I want to regulate and call it a day









That's especially easy with SOP DDR chips. Three pins per side


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Well. Modding has been around for quite some time now... Looking at circuit boards, they're quite simple really. So you try to get to know it and then find the best spec for it. It's all about getting to know your card, with help from previous cards/mods. No card is the same, but they work on the same principle. So if you use 2.5v 820uF caps on a 8800GT mod and it works perfect, they must be good for like a GTX570.
> I've tried stronger caps (1500uF) but they didn't work so well with my card. So more doesn't mean it's better. And adding 100 caps isn't the only solution, besides, if the board already has good quality caps/inductors (power circuit) and enough of them, adding more just reduces the load of the ones already on the board thus reduces ripple by a tiny bit, gaining a little bit of stability and MHz.
> So in time you get used to it and kinda know what you have to do to make it work. But you never know.
> So, yes, we follow guides and share ideas/findings. People who share them are helping others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my


well put, sir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Lol I take different approaches. When I don't know which IC am I working with, I just plug a PSU to the power rail of the component I want to regulate and call it a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's especially easy with SOP DDR chips. Three pins per side


lol


----------



## Rhaziell

As far as I know, using many times bigger caps, like 1000 uF when max would be ie. 220, will make even worse results then using parts with lower capacity. (I read about it while was making some audio amps)

For modding, I just haven't read any GPU ic datasheet, so I don't know much about them. I'd really appreciate some basic guide, and I think I'm not the only one. Some good examples with proper descriptions would be really nice to see


----------



## madness777

Search the forums/google for guides. There are lots of them. http://www.overclock.net/t/623325/ocns-vmod-squads-volt-mod-essentials


----------



## Rhaziell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Search the forums/google for guides. There are lots of them. http://www.overclock.net/t/623325/ocns-vmod-squads-volt-mod-essentials


Thank You for that link, rep


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhaziell*
> 
> This is a very interesting thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you guys learned all that stuff? Are this all your own ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Well. Modding has been around for quite some time now... Looking at circuit boards, they're quite simple really. So you try to get to know it and then find the best spec for it. It's all about getting to know your card, with help from previous cards/mods. No card is the same, but they work on the same principle. So if you use 2.5v 820uF caps on a 8800GT mod and it works perfect, they must be good for like a GTX570.
> I've tried stronger caps (1500uF) but they didn't work so well with my card. So more doesn't mean it's better. And adding 100 caps isn't the only solution, besides, if the board already has good quality caps/inductors (power circuit) and enough of them, adding more just reduces the load of the ones already on the board thus reduces ripple by a tiny bit, gaining a little bit of stability and MHz.
> So in time you get used to it and kinda know what you have to do to make it work. But you never know.
> So, yes, we follow guides and share ideas/findings. People who share them are helping others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my


Yes, we share and learn. Teaching each other as a community. I think 99% start off just following the guides, but end up downloading and reading datasheets to reverse engineer the guides. Curious of what we just did to our component. Eventually you ask enough questions, receive enough answers to start making sense of it.


----------



## exploiteddna

so after benching with just the vgpu mod, and finally being able to read that my card has the sammy mem ICs, I decided to go forward with the vmem mod. so here it is



however, does anyone know where I can wire up some vmem read points?
this is the model ive been following and i dont see anything on it about vmem read points so...



also, the flux in solder.. it's not conductive right? i see a little bit of clear stuff on the adjacent pin where i soldered the VR wire to and im assuming a little bit of flux got on it.. hoping thats not a problem


----------



## PizzaMan

You should be able to find a mem measure point just to the right of the mem mod.

Flux is not conductive. You'll be fine.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The center card is my 8800GTS:



My read point is on the SMD capacitor on the backside of one of the memory chips. Just probe around there and look for some values near 1.8V or something like that. If you can't find any, I can take another photo when I get back home this evening.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> You should be able to find a mem measure point just to the right of the mem mod.
> Flux is not conductive. You'll be fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The center card is my 8800GTS:
> 
> My read point is on the SMD capacitor on the backside of one of the memory chips. Just probe around there and look for some values near 1.8V or something like that. If you can't find any, I can take another photo when I get back home this evening.


ok cool, thanks guys.. ill boot up and probe around. what kind of voltage should i be aiming for to get max mem clocks without frying the card (on dice/ln2) .. 2.0v? 2.1v?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Once you add the mod, it should default to around 2.0V. I'm probably going to try up to 2.2V-2.3V or so if it keeps scaling.

It's one of these three capacitors... just probe them and you'll get a reading:



EDIT: Looking at my photo from earlier, it looks like it's the center one. Can't remember which side it is, but that's easy enough to figure out.


----------



## exploiteddna

good deal, thanks!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I found this:


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I found this:


thanks buddy, i booted up and found a whole bunch.. each mem IC has at least one SMD cap on the back that can act as a read point. After the mod its defaulting to 2.0v exactly.

I also did the OCP mod. I should have taken pictures of it.. it was a huge PITA.. soldering tiny smd resistors on top of a tiny, already mounted smd cap.. wasnt easy but i finally got it.

booted up and the card is still working so thats always a good sign. im prepping the 680L for bench now so i had to throw the stock cooler back on the 8800 to use for "normal" use while the 680 is in the prep shop







Point is, i wont get to test out the new vmods under ln2 for a few weeks.
hopefully the OCP mod was successful and will help push the envelope a little


----------



## CL3P20

the +12v input caps for vMEM phases are located right near the "I" in 'ISL' .. as its located in the picture of the PCB above.. Capping here on my 8800's allowed for another 45-60mhz in clock speeds at the same voltage.

*running 2.28v for +1150mhz memory on 8800GS.. up from ~1080mhz at same voltage prior to capping.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the +12v input caps for vMEM phases are located right near the "I" in 'ISL' .. as its located in the picture of the PCB above.. *Capping here* on my 8800's allowed for another 45-60mhz in clock speeds at the same voltage.
> 
> *running 2.28v for +1150mhz memory on 8800GS.. up from ~1080mhz at same voltage prior to capping.


adding caps to a pcb is completely new to me and dont even know where to begin. what exactly needs to done? is this done with smd caps or the big through-hole style caps thar are cylinder shape?


----------



## madness777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> adding caps to a pcb is completely new to me and dont even know where to begin. what exactly needs to done? is this done with smd caps or the big through-hole style caps thar are cylinder shape?


You just need to know what uF caps you will use... most common for output are solid caps 820uF 2.5v, for 12v from 1000-3300uF 16v electrolytic caps...
When you solder them on you have to be careful you don't solder em the wrong way round... watch for + and -


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> adding caps to a pcb is completely new to me and dont even know where to begin. what exactly needs to done? is this done with smd caps or the big through-hole style caps thar are cylinder shape?
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to know what uF caps you will use... most common for output are solid caps 820uF 2.5v, for 12v from 1000-3300uF 16v electrolytic caps...
> When you solder them on you have to be careful you don't solder em the wrong way round... watch for + and -
Click to expand...

 Actually reversing the "phase" of the cap can increase filtering or capacitance depending on how its put in-line with existing caps.

From what I remember:

Adding caps in series [alternating +/-] = increased power filtering potential

Adding caps in parallel [keeing +/- like-for-like] = increased current potential

**Various GPU's need combinations of both of the above.. some only one of the other .. mostly depending on the power phase design and cap choice/layout on the PCB.

Regards,


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Actually reversing the "phase" of the cap can increase filtering or capacitance depending on how its put in-line with existing caps.
> 
> From what I remember:
> 
> Adding caps in series [alternating +/-] = increased power filtering potential
> Adding caps in parallel [keeing +/- like-for-like] = increased current potential
> 
> **Various GPU's need combinations of both of the above.. some only one of the other .. mostly depending on the power phase design and cap choice/layout on the PCB.
> 
> Regards,


I think what maddness is saying is that you don't want to mix up the polarity of polar caps (caps with +/- signs on them). Such that if there is a polar cap on the board, and you solder another polar cap to it (they will be in parallel) that the +/- must be the same orientation.


----------



## madness777

^! Correct


----------



## exploiteddna

i appreciate the help guys... but in all honesty this is over my head.
i dont quite understand it on a conceptual level, so its hard to use deductive reasoning to determine what caps i need, where to put them.. and more importantly *what* i am trying to accomplish (conceptually) and _*why*_

from college physics i know that capacitors store electrical energy by separating and storing charge and that the SI unit for capacitance is the Farad .. other than that i dont know much


----------



## madness777

Well, it's explained in lots of threads. They just reduce ripple, thus increase core stability under high voltages and reduce load on the caps already on the card... Usually more caps with more uF mean more stability but not in all scenarios. From experience, 820uF is best for core/mem if you're using solid caps and 1000-3300uF electrolytic caps for 12v (CL3P20s info!), and not too much of them...

I'll put it like this... if you use 1 cap per phase on a 3 phase system (weak system! Like on a 8800GTS or even weaker 2 phase on a 8800GT) you'll gain 1/50 stability, 2 caps per phase 1/45, 3 caps per phase 1/42, 4 caps per phase 1/41, 5 caps 1/40 and so on... Am I clear?

So you won't gain A HUGE amount of stability if you keep putting caps on it... So you have to try to put on the optimum amount of caps...

Where to put them? Find the spots of the input and output phase, find where the ground pin is and what voltage it's at (just for safety precautions) and solder a desired value cap on... we can help aswell... =]


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Well, it's explained in lots of threads.


im notoriously bad at searching for and successfully finding threads for specific things like this. thanks for your patience









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> They just reduce ripple, thus increase core stability under high voltages and reduce load on the caps already on the card... Usually more caps with more uF mean more stability but not in all scenarios.


ok cool, pretty straightforward i suppose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> From experience, 820uF is best for core/mem if you're using solid caps and 1000-3300uF electrolytic caps for 12v (CL3P20s info!), and not too much of them...


what runs on the 12v rail? is it just like the "main" power line?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> I'll put it like this... if you use 1 cap per phase on a 3 phase system (weak system! Like on a 8800GTS or even weaker 2 phase on a 8800GT) you'll gain 1/50 stability, 2 caps per phase 1/45, 3 caps per phase 1/42, 4 caps per phase 1/41, 5 caps 1/40 and so on... Am I clear?


yep, that makes perfect sense, thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Where to put them? Find the spots of the input and output phase, find where the ground pin is and what voltage it's at (just for safety precautions) and solder a desired value cap on...


How do I find the spots of the input and output phase? Am i looking for a particular smd? You mention finding the ground pin.. I assume youre talking about the ground pin on the voltage controller IC ??
for my first cap mod i will be doing a 8800GT, which is 2 phase. i assume each of those two phases has an input and output that i need to find?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> we can help aswell... =]


thanks a lot, i really do appreciate it


----------



## madness777

Sweet! An 8800GT! Here:


You can also put inductors over the stock inductors, they really help with the squeal under high load/volts! GT really has a weak power delivery so everything counts!


'Ground pin' as in ground on the spot where you're gonna solder on a cap. You need to solder it the right way... The colored part of the cap is -/ground. But you can already see on the card which side is ground.

12v is where the power connector is. Example:


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> adding caps to a pcb is completely new to me and dont even know where to begin. what exactly needs to done? is this done with smd caps or the big through-hole style caps thar are cylinder shape?


They need to be low esr caps they can be had from eBay cheap. I like to stick to either rubicon or nichon brand. The bigger the uF value the better. You can use all 16v caps if you want to be lazy but I suggest 6v for mem and core output and 16v for 12v input 2.5 caps are a pita to source


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Sweet! An 8800GT! Here:
> 
> You can also put inductors over the stock inductors, they really help with the squeal under high load/volts! GT really has a weak power delivery so everything counts!
> 
> 'Ground pin' as in ground on the spot where you're gonna solder on a cap. You need to solder it the right way... The colored part of the cap is -/ground. But you can already see on the card which side is ground.
> 12v is where the power connector is. Example:


ok cool. thanks for the nice pictures! most of that makes sense. let me see if i got this:
so the caps you added to the 12v area, it looks like theyre added on top of stock inductors..right?
then to the left of the 12v area, you added some caps to what looks to be smd caps, and inductors (the orange wire loop) on top of inductors.. am i seeing this right?

also, you said i can see on the card which side is ground ... where is it marked + and - ?? or can i somehow use a dmm to find which side is ground.

Thanks


----------



## madness777

I added inductors over the stock Gray inductors, 2.5v caps on each side over the stock SMD caps... You can use the 'beep' function on the DMM to find ground... do you know which pins on the power connector are ground?

+ isnt indicated on the cap. Only - is... it's the colored part of the cap... You need to find ground on the card yourself... Easy


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Actually reversing the "phase" of the cap can increase filtering or capacitance depending on how its put in-line with existing caps.
> 
> From what I remember:
> 
> Adding caps in series [alternating +/-] = increased power filtering potential
> Adding caps in parallel [keeing +/- like-for-like] = increased current potential
> 
> **Various GPU's need combinations of both of the above.. some only one of the other .. mostly depending on the power phase design and cap choice/layout on the PCB.
> 
> Regards,


Haven't tried mixing polarity yet....

Got a 4v cap mixed in with my 16v pile a couple weeks ago. Got a nice stinky smell and a few minutes later the wife asked me it something was on fire.... "No honey, just pop'n caps in the office"


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> I added inductors over the stock Gray inductors, 2.5v caps on each side over the stock SMD caps... You can use the 'beep' function on the DMM to find ground... do you know which pins on the power connector are ground?
> + isnt indicated on the cap. Only - is... it's the colored part of the cap... You need to find ground on the card yourself... Easy


in this picture here, there are 6 caps in the red circle you drew. it looks like they are mounted on top of inductors...they certainly arent mounted to smd caps like the 2 other caps in the photo.



no, i dont know the pin layout of the power connector. I will look it up

EDIT: i looked it up. It seems the 6pin power connector has 2 12v pins and 3 ground pins .. i thought there would be a 3.3v pin ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Haven't tried mixing polarity yet....
> Got a 4v cap mixed in with my 16v pile a couple weeks ago. Got a nice stinky smell and a few minutes later the wife asked me it something was on fire.... "No honey, just pop'n caps in the office"


----------



## madness777

Those 16v caps are original, they're already on the card... They're surface mount caps...

If you looked up the connector, you should now know which pins are GND! You can use them to find ground pins all around the card...

Do you have the same PCB card as mine?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Those 16v caps are original, they're already on the card... They're surface mount caps...


oh haha they look exactly the same as the ones you added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> If you looked up the connector, you should now know which pins are GND! You can use them to find ground pins all around the card...


just follow the trace from any of the GND pins and any mod point/smd on that trace can be used as GND?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madness777*
> 
> Do you have the same PCB card as mine?


mine is completely covered in LET for subzero bench and has the stock cooler on it as well...so i cant be 100% sure.. it is an EVGA 8800gt 512mb, green pcb.. ill look at it in more detail next time i have the cooler off, but im pretty sure its the same reference pcb


----------



## madness777

Anything that's connected to those 3 GND pins can be used as GND...


----------



## reggiesanchez

I would suggest using something other than the beep function mine goes off at anything less than 2ohms. Use one of the positive sides of the output caps. Will have the same resistance to any ground.


----------



## exploiteddna

good to know


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Actually reversing the "phase" of the cap can increase filtering or capacitance depending on how its put in-line with existing caps.
> 
> From what I remember:
> 
> Adding caps in series [alternating +/-] = increased power filtering potential
> Adding caps in parallel [keeping +/- like-for-like] = increased current potential
> 
> **Various GPU's need combinations of both of the above.. some only one of the other .. mostly depending on the power phase design and cap choice/layout on the PCB.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried mixing polarity yet....
> 
> Got a 4v cap mixed in with my 16v pile a couple weeks ago. Got a nice stinky smell and a few minutes later the wife asked me it something was on fire.... "No honey, just pop'n caps in the office"
Click to expand...

Good example of 'polarity' flop is with cap mods for GTX480.. using 2-3x caps in series, is actually adding an entire 3rd phase of 'series banked' caps to the PCB.. as it comes with 2x phases in this same config already.

* Solid type caps should not be 'flipped' or swapped for polarity.. like polymer caps or tantalum.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?251645-GTX480-various-vmods-mods


----------



## el gappo




----------



## madness777

HOHO that's too much!!! Is that a d*ck on the chip area? xD


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just some phallic eraser


----------



## lampbulb

good job......tks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## cameron145

My little V-Mod on my 3 GTX 670 FTWs.
lemme know if you want more info or pics


----------



## PizzaMan

That's an interesting PCB sandwich EVGA has there. It's like they designed the card not knowing what controller they wanted to use on it.


----------



## Alatar

Don't the reference 600 series cards come like that?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> That's an interesting PCB sandwich EVGA has there. It's like they designed the card not knowing what controller they wanted to use on it.


All of the reference 680s have the same thing on them, and since the 670 FTW is basically a reference 680 with a SMX laserd off i guess it makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Don't the reference 600 series cards come like that?


Yeah its the chip that controls the voltage, idk why they just slapped it on there like that tho.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> My little V-Mod on my 3 GTX 670 FTWs.
> lemme know if you want more info or pics


Yes please, haha


----------



## suprc4

Woops posted this in the wrong thread lol


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> My little V-Mod on my 3 GTX 670 FTWs.
> lemme know if you want more info or pics


I would like some more info and pictures on this. I've never volt modded a card before but I'm not afraid to start







. I plan on getting one of these ftw 670's and put it under water. Any information would be helpful.


----------



## madness777

(Right click and view for giant pic)
Figured out the mods myself =]
OCP, OVP, vCore with VID selection (1v, 1.1v, 1.45v, 1.55v [load voltage goes up to 1.64v]), added caps and stronger inductors!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What card? Would you mind mapping out the mods?


----------



## madness777

It's a Gainward 8800GT. Mapping? What do you mean? xD


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Like this!

(my reference GTX 275 below)


----------



## madness777

Satisfied? =]









This is the simplest way I can explain VID. This is how I made it:


----------



## cameron145




----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*


Are those your 670's?


----------



## Gouzlan

Question. Where do you guys get high quality solid capacitors from? Also cl3p20! Thats a lot of modded cards!!


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Are those your 670's?


2 x 680 4gb
2 x 670 2gb
2 asus 780 pending watblocks

i got the 2 670 up for 600 on craigslist and no hits


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 2 x 680 4gb
> 2 x 670 2gb
> 2 asus 780 pending watblocks
> 
> i got the 2 670 up for 600 on craigslist and no hits


they sell for $220-250


----------



## cameron145

its these 2 they have waterblocks and super easy vmod for asus mobos all you do is plug in, thats why i was thinking more along the lines of 300 ea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> they sell for $220-250


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 
> its these 2 they have waterblocks and super easy vmod for asus mobos all you do is plug in, thats why i was thinking more along the lines of 300 ea


99% of people wont care about the vmod. Id say $275 each is fair just seen them new for $269


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Slowly stepping into the world of volt mods...research....Kenny and Robby helping me out. Learning about resistance/potentiometers and adjusting/understanding them and the MultiMeter..










Soldering on such a small scale is hard, need some smaller solder.


















onwards...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Nice one waffles, what card are you going to be modding first??

I'm going to be having a go at an old GTS 250 and a 5450 first which I don't mind killing if I get it wrong


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Nice one waffles, what card are you going to be modding first??
> 
> I'm going to be having a go at an old GTS 250 and a 5450 first which I don't mind killing if I get it wrong


Asus P5WD2 Premium, hopefully going to to Vdroop (absolutely _shocking_ on this board) and Vcore. Mainly to see if I can/to get into volt modding, I find it pretty interesting/exciting. And to see if I can squeeze some more out of some P4's I have under phase.









Been practicing my soldering on a dead Maximus Formula....harder than it looks but getting better quickly. Kenny is a godsend, can't thank him enough. Ordered some soldering paste to help me along as soldering a phase controller without it is....challenging to say the least, lol.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Nice one, looking forward to seeing what you can get out of it, I assume you will be taking the motherboard with you to the bench meet??


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Nice one, looking forward to seeing what you can get out of it, I assume you will be taking the motherboard with you to the bench meet??


I will, along with a Volt modded (by Kenny) P5B Duluxe and a load of 775 chips to play with.









Got 5.2GHz out of a Pentium 4 520 on the board I'm planning to mod but it was hungry for more volts and the Vdroop was disastrously high. Around 0.8v iirc and widely fluctuating. Will probably spend the next week or so getting my soldering skills up to scratch then go for the Vdroop, followed by the Vcore if I'm confident enough.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Jesus that is a stupidly high amount :O Hopefully all will go well with the VMods and I wanna see pics afterwards









I may or may not be bringing my REX to the meet, depends on space in my suitcase. Feel free to try whatever chips you want to bring in it once I get it completely insulated against the cold. I will want to have a go at a couple of chips first though


----------



## PizzaMan

BassPlayer's 9800gx2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## bartx

Can we still name it volt modding?







I've called it 8600GTX - Palit 8600GT with 8800GTX VRM. Worked fine, 1000MHz core on water chiller.


----------



## robbo2

Zombies!!!!

I can't remember what this card was. Was for a crap card challenge.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Beautiful soldering, Bart!


----------



## PizzaMan

Good stuff!! Love hoe the zombie is twice the size of the gpu robbo.


----------

